# Fenix TK40 part 2



## Pydpiper (Feb 3, 2009)

First I have seen of it (the photo I mean), if this is redundant forgive me.


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

The head looks "weak" for a TK series light...


*SEE IT IN ACTION!! * *2:30*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=HK&hl=zh-TW&v=x8QVH1Vgl2k

"630 lumens!"


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

Yeah I don't like the narrow section right above the fins, should make the head a little less slope.

Any info on how the modes work/switch yet?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Any definite date on when it'll be released.


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Monocrom said:


> Any definite date on when it'll be released.



4sevens.com says April 1st :shrug:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



streetmaster said:


> 4sevens.com says April 1st :shrug:


 
To be honest, I'd feel better if the release date wasn't April Fools Day. But I'm certain that it's just a coincidence.


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Monocrom said:


> To be honest, I'd feel better if the release date wasn't April Fools Day. But I'm certain that it's just a coincidence.


I hope it's coincidence, that would be a cruel joke.:shakehead


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I wish you would be able to Lego this thing kinda like the Tiablo ACE....CR123x2/4, 18650, or even screw in a remote battery pack and make it an insane headlamp, or bike mount it. I know I know, Im dreaming but just throwing it out there for you guys at Fenix!

The reason I pre-ordered this over the ACE was the adj brightness modes and AA config. I do like the smaller size of the ACE though..


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I still dont like the design...but its friggin bright!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

How's the performance/regulated runtime on plain alkaline batteries??


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

^very important question for many of us


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> How's the performance/regulated runtime on plain alkaline batteries??



Don't use turbo.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



MichaelW said:


> Don't use turbo.


The only reason I'd buy such a Behemoth, it would be to use it on full power 99% of the time.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The only reason I'd buy such a Behemoth, it would be to use it on full power 99% of the time.



Lithium, or NiMH would be fine for turbo.
When you only have four cells in this baby, you are denied turbo?
If operating with four alkaline cells I wouldn't want to run on the 277 lumen mode because output is going to drop pretty rapidly.


----------



## north_star (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Monocrom said:


> To be honest, I'd feel better if the release date wasn't April Fools Day. But I'm certain that it's just a coincidence.


I think the pre-order stuff and hold back date's is becuse Fenix didn't have the money to make they darn Light the had to get the money first from the pre-orders then go from there or maybe it was the lead paint on the light LOL!!! like the toys from china


----------



## north_star (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

whats kinda weird that stores like the fenix store other online stores and the warehouse's don't know when there really going to come in i really think they should know when there order is shipped to them and the date thay will have it in stock not just say (yeah its going to be in maybe the 1st or maybe on the 20th) every other website say defrent dates


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



north_star said:


> I think the pre-order stuff and hold back date's is becuse Fenix didn't have the money to make they darn Light the had to get the money first from the pre-orders then go from there or maybe it was the lead paint on the light LOL!!! like the toys from china



LOL, you think that pre-order money goes directly to Fenixlight? :duh2:


----------



## streetmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



north_star said:


> I think the pre-order stuff and hold back date's is becuse Fenix didn't have the money to make they darn Light the had to get the money first from the pre-orders then go from there or maybe it was the lead paint on the light LOL!!! like the toys from china



I *seriously* doubt Fenix needs pre-order money to build anything. They're a pretty successful company. Besides, the money doesn't go directly to them anyway. It goes to whatever dealer is taking pre-orders.


----------



## north_star (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



streetmaster said:


> I *seriously* doubt Fenix needs pre-order money to build anything. They're a pretty successful company. Besides, the money doesn't go directly to them anyway. It goes to whatever dealer is taking pre-orders.


 yeah but fenix needs to get there money too all $150 dose not go to the dealer


----------



## north_star (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

a good $100 gos to fenix


----------



## north_star (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

maybe some gos to a third guy. maybe its the third guy holding everything back LOL


----------



## Burgess (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

(cue "_*The Third Man*_" theme song)



Hey, do i hear *Zither* music playing ? ? ?




_


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



north_star said:


> a good $100 gos to fenix



But not until after they have delivered the lights to the dealer...


----------



## ltanzil (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

The latest news i got is i will be shipped on early may


----------



## TimVickroy (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

To those of you who have already pre-ordered the TK-40 from 4sevens, has your credit card already been charged? Thanks.


----------



## Ultra-bright (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I just call Fenixgear and they said they will be shipping TK40 and TA30 next Monday the 30th.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Wow...just a week or so before we get some reviews!


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I pre-ordered and was charged....I hope they stick to 4/1 launch date!


----------



## Spence (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Do you think the TK40 will fit in a TwoFish Lock Block mount on a bike?:thinking:


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Spence said:


> Do you think the TK40 will fit in a TwoFish Lock Block mount on a bike?:thinking:



Lockblock states it will work for AA sized flashlights...Im thinking Mag 2AA, The Cyclopblock™ might be a better choice. This would make a killer bike light.


----------



## Ziemas (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Lockblock states it will work for AA sized flashlights...Im thinking Mag 2AA, The Cyclopblock™ might be a better choice. This would make a killer bike light.


The Cycloblock can in theory fit up to a C cell sized light. I use one with a 18650 light, and I would think the TK-40 would be both too heavy and large in diameter to be used with one.


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Lockblock states it will work for AA sized flashlights...Im thinking Mag 2AA, The Cyclopblock™ might be a better choice. This would make a killer bike light.



I think that means 1 AA diameter lights rather than 4 AA in diameter ones I am afraid. I had the same thought about using it as a bike light. On the lower power settings it should be good for cycling as it will have a great runtime and the floody beam should be great.

On high power you may get in trouble with the police :twothumbs


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I am hoping this will be a L4 wall of light on steriods!


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Ziemas said:


> The Cycloblock can in theory fit up to a C cell sized light. I use one with a 18650 light, and I would think the TK-40 would be both too heavy and large in diameter to be used with one.



You are right, I haven used/seen a C cell in forever! My 6xAA carrier is about 2ds. Doesn't someone make a 8aa to 2d battery carrier?


----------



## Jackal-Head (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The only reason I'd buy such a Behemoth, it would be to use it on full power 99% of the time.



MichaelW is right. The TK40 turbo will eat through your alkalines like candy. The reason for this is that judging from the spec'd runtime, the discharge current is at least 1000mA. At such high currents, alkaline AAs are very inefficient because of their high internal resistance. The red battery is alkaline, the silver and orange battery is a traditional NiMH by Sanyo (probably 2500mAh nominal capacity). Now this is an ad page, and better-performing alkalines are available, even the *best alkalines* in this test couldn't compete with the *worst NiMHs* in this test at 1A.

The technical reason for the far better high-current performance is that NiMH or Lithium cells have much lower internal resistance than alkalines. The rest is simple maths: If the batterys have total resistance Rb, and the device has resistance Rd, the total resistance is R = Rb + Rd. Now physics tells us that the efficiency of the circuit is Rd / R = Rd / (Rb + Rd) = 1 - Rb / (Rb + Rd), as this is the percentage of the power that goes to the device. If you put an alkaline battery into a wall clock, Rd is going to be huge compared to Rb, so you get almost 100% efficiency. But if you use an alkaline battery in a high-current application, then Rd is not going to be much greater than Rb, and may even be much less. For simplicity, let's say Rd = Rb. Now the efficiency is only 1 - 1 / (1 + 1), i.e. 50%. This means only 50% of the energy in the battery powers the device, while the other 50% are converted to heat inside the battery. What's worse is that if the device has current regulation, it will adjust its resistance to maintain the required power, so the higher Rb, the lower Rd. This will waste an alkaline battery even more quickly and it may not even possible for the device to achieve such a low resistance in normal operation. A typical digital camera will then shut off, a flashlight will lose brightness or start to flicker.

NiMHs typically have no more than one fifth the internal resistance of alkalines, and some much less, so their efficiency will be good until the current exceeds at least 3A. As you can see from the above test, some NiMH AAs can even take loads of 10A without too much trouble.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I wonder if the 1 hour stated turbo run time is with rechargeables?


----------



## 1anrm (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Badbeams3 said:


> I wonder if the 1 hour stated turbo run time is with rechargeables?



Turbo has been updated to 2 hrs check fenixlight.com


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

The TK40 should eat though any/all batteries!

Low: 13 lumens, 4 zinc-carbon should work
Medium: 93 lumens, 8 zinc-chloride "heavy duty" should work. 4 alkaline will work
High: 277 lumens, 8 alkaline will work, 4 alkaline should work (but will drop fast) 4 lithium/NiMH will work
TURBO: 630 lumens, All hands on deck! 8 alkaline will work (but will drop pretty fast, maybe perceptibly)


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



MichaelW said:


> The TK40 should eat though any/all batteries!
> 
> TURBO: 630 lumens



2 hours on NiMH at 630 lumens is not really eating batteries especially when you consider something like an M6 with similar output lasts 20 minutes!!!!!!!


----------



## jankj (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Jackal-Head said:


> MichaelW is right. The TK40 turbo will eat through your alkalines like candy. The reason for this is that judging from the spec'd runtime, the discharge current is at least 1000mA.



The batteries are 2P4S, right? So each battery will see half this discharge current? Or am I mistaken? 

Nevertheless, anything but lsd nihm would be a vaste in this light.


----------



## josean (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



jankj said:


> Nevertheless, anything but lsd nihm would be a vaste in this light.



Are you sure? I think that any high capacity NiMH set of cells would be a good choice for this light.
What about 8 x Powerex 2700?


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



jankj said:


> Nevertheless, anything but lsd nihm would be a vaste in this light.



If you are going to charge and go, get the highest capacity NiMH.
If you are going to charge, and use as a standby light, then the LSD is more important that peak runtime.


----------



## jankj (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



josean said:


> Are you sure? I think that any high capacity NiMH set of cells would be a good choice for this light.
> What about 8 x Powerex 2700?



Personally, I like the convenience of LSD nimh because of the way I use my light. I will give them a full charge whenever something special is planned (such as a backpacking weekend trip), otherwise I like to just grab stuff and go. If batteries are low, I'd like to grab some new and put the empty ones in the charger. 


Other people has other uses. If you (almost) deplete your batteries one or more times each week then high capacity nimhs are obviously much better. (I do, however, have the impression that lsd nimh perform better in the cold, but that may just be heresay).


----------



## ken_p1972 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

2 ebay store's have tk40 in stock now I'm thinking others mite too. Pre-Orders mite be sending out on some stores today or Monday:bow:


----------



## MattK (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Have or say they have?


----------



## ken_p1972 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



MattK said:


> Have or say they have?


I asked both seller's they sent back said they have in stock now


----------



## Glock27 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



ken_p1972 said:


> I asked both seller's they sent back said they have in stock now



Dad burn it...someone is getting MY light.....and I've already paid for it 
G27


----------



## MattK (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Not sure I buy it frankly as just last night I was told they were shipping on Monday.


----------



## ken_p1972 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



MattK said:


> Not sure I buy it frankly as just last night I was told they were shipping on Monday.


yeah but most places ar shipping on monday maybe not you. your order from Fenix is getting sent to you on monday some mite of been sent to them from Fenix already. No i wouldn't buy it on ebay i have a pre-order but not from ebay I'm just saying that the seller's from ebay have it in stock you mite not have it in stock or your tk40's didn't get sent to you yet.... until monday


----------



## ken_p1972 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Ebay sellers did say there going to ship out on monday but i don't know if there getting there orders in on monday or there sending there oreders out on monday morrning but they did say its in stock and there feedback is 100% positive i don't think they would just say that it was but not in stock


----------



## north_star (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



MattK said:


> Not sure I buy it frankly as just last night I was told they were shipping on Monday.


 I think that the guy from Batteryjunction.com is pissed becuse there stock did com in yet:nana:


----------



## ken_p1972 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



north_star said:


> I think that the guy from Batteryjunction.com is pissed becuse there stock did com in yet:nana:


LOL thats what I was thinking


----------



## fenixflashaholic0537 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

The light looks like it's a little bit too big for my system. I like small EDC lights. I love the regular TK10 and the TK11 though. I also wonder if it's all throw or all flood. It would be interesting to find that out when it comes out.:wave:


----------



## bodhran (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I don't know about some of the sellers on ebay but I do know that Battery Junction and 4 Sevens are very good about taking care of their customers. I would tend to believe them if they say they are not available yet. I'm sure it will be worth the wait...


----------



## Jackal-Head (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



jankj said:


> The batteries are 2P4S, right? So each battery will see half this discharge current? Or am I mistaken?
> 
> Nevertheless, anything but lsd nihm would be a vaste in this light.



I guess they are 2P4S. As far as the discharge current per cell is concerned, however, it doesn't really matter whether they're 8S or 2P4S. Think about it this way: Fenix states 2h runtime in turbo. They likely tested this with batteries of at least 2000mAh (at least their L2D advertised runtimes were quite consistent with high-quality 2500mAh NiMHs). This means every battery has to be discharged at a current of 1000mA or more. By the way, 2P4S has half the voltage compared to 8S, so to deliver the same power, it needs twice the current. This current is then distributed over two separate battery series, so the current through each battery is the same in both cases.

I should note that 2P4S does have the advantage of lower battery pack resistance (by factor 4 actually!). This should improve runtime on alkalines somewhat as the percentage of power spent in the battery pack is roughly cut in half (remember power = resistance * current, so 1/4th the resistance times 2x the current means one half the power).

When only four batteries are inserted, the resistance is doubled compared to 2P4S, and each cell has to deliver twice the current. This is probably the reason why Fenix recommends that 8 batteries are used whenever possible, as you will get less than half the runtime on only 4, possibly much less. Anyone who plans to use alkaline batteries in this torch should definitely fill all slots.

I share your opinion about LSD rechargeables. For some uses, the roughly 40% higher runtime on freshly charged (and not too old) high-capacity NiMHs may be more important, but I'm basically sold on the convenience and longevity of the new cell type. :twothumbs

I've only started to test my new Eneloops (arrived this week), but the two Panasonic Infiniums I bought some weeks ago at the DIY store perform very well in my LD20, and unlike many of my traditional NiMH AAs, they don't get hot when quick-charged, only very slightly warm. :thumbsup:


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

*Don't worry - I bet that Fenix will make enough for everyone. Just a hunch. *


----------



## ken_p1972 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



bodhran said:


> I don't know about some of the sellers on ebay but I do know that Battery Junction and 4 Sevens are very good about taking care of their customers. I would tend to believe them if they say they are not available yet. I'm sure it will be worth the wait...


 yeah was just saying Battery Junction and some other places mite of not have received there shipment in yet but others mite have I don't think Battery Junction know when there shipment is coming in they change there pre_oreder Dates on there site like 2 times this week


----------



## north_star (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



ken_p1972 said:


> yeah was just saying Battery Junction and some other places mite of not have received there shipment in yet but others mite have I don't think Battery Junction know when there shipment is coming in they change there pre_oreder Dates on there site like 2 times this week


 yep and they will change it 2 more time next week:hairpull:


----------



## north_star (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

what i think they shoudn't even have a pre-order just sell them when they come in why do they even have a pre-order for? instead of just saying there coming in stock the date they stated in there website and they don't come in on that date I think thats not rite. JUST say comming soon when they come in we will sell them


----------



## ken_p1972 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Some Ebay sellers have there tk40's in stock and there showing pic of there stock of tk40's so they got theres first in china and other places in Asia looks like it comes in a clear carrying case


----------



## bill_n_opus (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



ken_p1972 said:


> Some Ebay sellers have there tk40's in stock and there showing pic of there stock of tk40's so they got theres first in china and other places in Asia looks like it comes in a clear caring case


 
Thanks ... although it did test my reading comprehension. :thumbsup:


----------



## Burgess (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Homonyms -- words that sound alike, but are spelled differently.


:tinfoil:
_


----------



## billavi (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

It looks like some of the eBay shops are based in China (one says "Item Location: Warehouse, Hong Kong"). I'd guess that by buying from them, you're "skipping the middleman", so to speak.

I already have my pre-order in with 4Sevens, but I have one question about Turbo Mode. Can you run a light on Turbo Mode for more than a couple of minutes? I have a Fenix L1D, and I seem to remember that the instructions warn against it, as it may damage the light - kind of like overclocking a CPU.


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



billavi said:


> I already have my pre-order in with 4Sevens, but I have one question about Turbo Mode. Can you run a light on Turbo Mode for more than a couple of minutes? I have a Fenix L1D, and I seem to remember that the instructions warn against it, as it may damage the light - kind of like overclocking a CPU.



Actually overclocking a chip in a pc rarely does it any harm. If it gets too hot then it just shuts down.

Unfortunately LED's don't 

There looks to be a lot of cooling on the TK40 so I should imagine it will be fine to run on turbo mode for prolonged periods. The legion 2 has similar output and also manages to be run on full so heat sinking that much juice is possible.


----------



## billavi (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Well explained. Thanks!


----------



## Sarratt (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Canadian price just crested $ 205. 

Sorry, and I mean VERY sorry that I can't buy this light. It's all I want but I just can't see that much money right now.
(Dell computer shopping *sigh*)

I'll be enviously looking on 

.


----------



## squaat (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Sarratt said:


> Canadian price just crested $ 205.
> 
> Sorry, and I mean VERY sorry that I can't buy this light. It's all I want but I just can't see that much money right now.
> (Dell computer shopping *sigh*)
> ...



Fenix Tactical has it at around $180 inc shipping. Where are you seeing it for $205 CAD?


----------



## TimVickroy (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I just tried ordering this light at 4sevens using the CPF5 coupon code and they're telling me it's expired. Is there another newer code for forum users?


----------



## Hitthespot (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



TimVickroy said:


> I just tried ordering this light at 4sevens using the CPF5 coupon code and they're telling me it's expired. Is there another newer code for forum users?


 
Usually this is the kind of thing I do. I doubt the code has changed but you might want to try Code CPF8

Bill


----------



## krayman (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Beam pattern from distance 20cm


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



krayman said:


> Beam pattern from distance 20cm



Good job I will not be using this light at a distance of 20 cm then!

I reckon that at at range of about 2 meters (6 feet) the beam will look a lot better.


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Hitthespot said:


> Usually this is the kind of thing I do. I doubt the code has changed but you might want to try Code CPF8
> 
> Bill



The discount code CPF8 worked fine for me this morning on 4sevens site.


----------



## ergotelis (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

If you take a closer look at the beamshots, you will notice a black area inside the beam at the first 1m. The reason is the beamshot from 20m. There is a black cross but the reflector focuses perfectly over the range of 1m. I think there is no other possible way to elliminate the black areas of the hotspot and make it better. Anyway no-one will be using such a big light in such small distances and if you do so, then i don' t think that it would be a problem that dark area. Donut or dark areas are irritating in long distances, this flashlight is ok at over 1m.


----------



## Wattnot (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

That's an interesting beamshot. I sure hope nobody ever needs to light up a giant phillips screw head at 20cm. You might not be able to see inside the slots!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Wattnot said:


> That's an interesting beamshot. I sure hope nobody ever needs to light up a giant phillips screw head at 20cm. You might not be able to see inside the slots!


*+1* LOL

That huge cross it sure is hideous...


----------



## qip (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

a lot of lights do this, a seoul mag does it and they have good beams


----------



## imgadgetman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I am thinking about EDC this in place of my Fenix TK1, if I can get used to the size. Today at Lowes I came upon a flashlight carrier from nightize which I liked. I bought it for about 8 bucks and have tried to attach a picture of it (my first attemp at a photo). Does anyone have any experience with this holster? How will you carry your TK40?
Thanks

<a href="http://s612.photobucket.com/albums/tt202/imgadgetman/?action=view&current=lite_holster_stretch_pkg_small.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt202/imgadgetman/lite_holster_stretch_pkg_small.jpg" border="0" alt="Lite ize"></a>

Edit: I guess my picture did not work but it is the Nite Ize Stretch Lite Holster.
Imgadgetman

I figured out how to put a link to the picture but not the picture in my post, here it is:
http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt202/imgadgetman/lite_holster_stretch_pkg_small.jpg


----------



## Cartman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Any one have any word on when these things are actually going to ship? I'm bummed that I'm on "back order status" even though Fenix Store says it's going to ship 4/1 still.


----------



## Jackal-Head (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



jankj said:


> Other people has other uses. If you (almost) deplete your batteries one or more times each week then high capacity nimhs are obviously much better. (I do, however, have the impression that lsd nimh perform better in the cold, but that may just be heresay).



It's also my experience that traditional NiMHs want to be exercised. They seem to become "lazy" when they have been sitting around for a few months, meaning they won't perform optimally even when they are charged before use. Putting them through 1-3 full cycles will restore the performance but that's inconvenient if you need high battery runtime now.

Lacking experience and knowledge, I have been basically round-robin through my rechargeables even at times that I needed only a few at a time. I have now switched to a different approach: There's a "working set" to power only the torches currently in use, plus just enough spare batteries to be trickle-charged. If I don't have fully charged conventional rechargeables, I now just use Eneloops right away and put the empty batteries in the charger.

The batteries I don't currently need using this new approach are now placed in long-term storage and will only be used to replace damaged batteries from my working set or add to it if necessary due to new devices. The results so far are good – even my cheap Chinese 2500mAh AAs now achieve very good runtime in my Fenix LD20. After many months of laziness due to only using them in low drain applications (wireless mouse), runtime was just so-so for a few cycles.

By the way, Eneloops do have better low temperature performance according to Sanyo. R2U batteries from other manufacturers are probably similar.

PS: My new LD01 should arrive today. This is a tiny single battery light (AAA) with 80 lumens max (regulated), and hence ideal for some runtime tests, especially of Eneloops vs traditional high-capacity AAAs.


----------



## jankj (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Jackal-Head said:


> PS: My new LD01 should arrive today. This is a tiny single battery light (AAA) with 80 lumens max (regulated), and hence ideal for some runtime tests, especially of Eneloops vs traditional high-capacity AAAs.



Looking forward to it . . . Those single AA / AAA lights draw a lot of current from the battery. 

My gut feeling experience is that for my use (with irregular and infrequent use/charge cycle) the LSD perform A LOT better than conventional nihms. The difference is not just some measurable quantity, but a real-world substantial increase in performance.


----------



## AngryFish (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I just had my order status changed to back-ordered so I emailed Fenix-Store. Here is the response.



This should ship in early april.

Regards,
Trevor


----------



## bodhran (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I just called Fenix store and yes, they confirmed the TK40 is not in. Should be here "sometime" in early April.:shakehead


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

may buy one of these for my father.


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



bodhran said:


> I just called Fenix store and yes, they confirmed the TK40 is not in. Should be here "sometime" in early April.:shakehead



yeah, they also said that the specs were supposed to be available in mid february, but they didn't show up until march. i pre-ordered mine feb. 5 when the ship date was 3/02. soon after, i received an email from 'Deb' saying they would ship "next week" (which would've been well before 3/02). then of course the 'expected ship' date was changed to 3/27 and then 4/1.

it gets pretty annoying when you're waiting for your new toy. i've always been impatient when it comes to getting new stuff though. it can't be 4sevens' fault. they can only wait for the shipment and go by what the producers/shippers in china tell them and hope they follow through and also hope customs don't be a pain.

i'll just keep checking the email...


----------



## Glock27 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Pacific Tactical is showing In Stock Now. 
I hope that the "flagship" store's order is not lost.
G27


----------



## Burgess (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Glock27 said:


> Pacific Tactical is showing In Stock Now.
> I hope that the "flagship" store's order is not lost.
> G27


 

Oh my . . . .


Wouldn't THAT make for a cruel April 1st prank, eh ?


:devil:

_


----------



## shrock (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Order placed!

Reply I got from Pacific tactical after asking if they were REALLY in stock:




> Yes, they are in stock and shipping same day as ordered now.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mike Seward, Internet Support
> ...


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

*Fenix-store first said March 2, then March 27, April 1, and now sometime thereafter.

While they certainly cannot control when they will receive their stock, we should learn to regard these dates more as metaphors of future events than actual shipping dates. 

I should learn too not to pre-order, and wait for the first stocking dealer who is actually shipping. Unless the pre-order results in a cost saving, there is really no good reason to do it, and you can get locked in to an order (and get your cc card charged as I did), with no product actually shipping. JMO.

Fenix-store is still my #1 vendor for such things, and I like 'em. 4sevens has a good thing going there. But consumers might be well-served by holding off on pre-orders, ignoring the stated shipping dates, and getting the credit card out only after the vendors start shipping. Make them wait on us, and not the other way around. *


----------



## qip (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

theres a post in sale thread stating they will have it today or tomorrow , so if it ships before the weekend we may get them monday or tuesday


----------



## shrock (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Just got an email from BrightGuy.com that they have them now too.


----------



## gearmonky (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

literally JUST got off the phone with fenix-store.com.

i was told that the shipment arrived today, and they are sorting them now. pre-orders should go out tomorrow.

of course, fat lotta good that does me, seeing as ill be out of town till next thursday anyway . if only they could ship tonight...


----------



## Glock27 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Fenix-Store.Com New status: Shipped!!!!
w00t!
G27


----------



## Cartman (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Damn you! I must at the back of the pre-order line. 



Glock27 said:


> Fenix-Store.Com New status: Shipped!!!!
> w00t!
> G27


----------



## gearmonky (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Glock27 said:


> Fenix-Store.Com New status: Shipped!!!!
> w00t!
> G27



curious, and for everyone else's reference, when did you pre-order?

i am really hoping mine ships today, since it needs to in order for me to get it saturday (i leave monday on business). it's normally a 2 day trip from fenixstore to northwestern PA to get to me.


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

same here: shipped! i pre-ordered on february 5th.


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

So it's shipping, when can we expect the first review?


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> same here: shipped! i pre-ordered on february 5th.


 
I pre-ordered mine on March 14. I wonder how far down the line I am. Hope I get in on the first batch, how ever many that is. Does anyone know how many 4sevens is expecting to receive?


----------



## Glock27 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I pre-ordered February ~6 or 7.
G27

_w00t!: Your item was processed and left our ATLANTA, GA 30320 facility on April 2, 2009!!
Come on Monday Night!_


----------



## zlf15 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Will someone explain how you go about changing output modes with this light. Also how will the projected runtimes be affected by using ordinary 1.5 alkaline AA's versus NiMH cells. What is the ideal battery setup to run this light?


----------



## north_star (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


> I pre-ordered mine on March 14. I wonder how far down the line I am. Hope I get in on the first batch, how ever many that is. Does anyone know how many 4sevens is expecting to receive?


 pre-ordred mine on march 14. saids back orederd until end of march so i hope they send it out tomorrow


----------



## north_star (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

mine is being shipped out today I was thinking I was one of the ones have to wait for the second batch


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

And I said, I'll wait until I've seen some reviews by CPF'ers first before I order it. So much for that theory. As soon as it became available, *click*, ordered. 

Got the 8 cell maha charger in anticipation of this two weeks ago. Time to break-in some batteries on the C9000 over the next couple of days then. This is forming an addiction


----------



## Destroid Monster (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I'm gonna get mine in a few hours time....


----------



## neoseikan (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



wingnutLP said:


> Actually overclocking a chip in a pc rarely does it any harm. If it gets too hot then it just shuts down.
> 
> Unfortunately LED's don't
> 
> There looks to be a lot of cooling on the TK40 so I should imagine it will be fine to run on turbo mode for prolonged periods. The legion 2 has similar output and also manages to be run on full so heat sinking that much juice is possible.



I have to say, It's not a similar output from Legion II. 630 Lumens seems quite similar with 742 Lumens, but let's find the truth. Supposed the lens and reflector eat 15% of the output, the original output should be 741 v.s. 872. And you know, the efficiency of LED will be lower and lower when the current is higher and higher, it means, when Legion II provide 872 lumens from the LED, it needs a higher current than current of TK40 *872/741, it also means more heat will be produced in Legion II.


----------



## bodhran (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I wouldn't consider myself a friend or good customer of fenixstore/4sevens, but mine has been shipped. Depends on when you got your order in.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Just saw an email this morning informing me my order has also been shipped. I guess I wasn't as far down the list as I had thought (pre-ordered 3/14/09).

Now in a few days I'll see if this puppy is worth it to me for the money I just spent. This is the most_ I have ever spent on a flashlight. Even my Amondotech Illuminator 3152 HID didn't cost this much (and that sucker weighs like 8 lbs)._


----------



## north_star (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

now can you run 630 Lumens for 2 hours or just 1 hour some sites say 2 some say 1 what is it?


----------



## Spence (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

My pre-order date Feb. 15-shipped 4-2, first batch of 50 lights (or so I was told, but wouldn't bet on it's veracity). I'll post thoughts and opinions as soon as I receive it, probably 4-4 or 4-6.:sigh::sick2:
I've already set-up 8 Enloops and an 8 position Energizer charger, just waiting for the action.


----------



## shrock (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

wooohooo!

It seems very bright, the strobe on high is evil. The beam looks smooth at a quick glance on the wall to me. It looks nicer in person than in the pics to me...the head doesnt look as awkward. Will have to wait for dark to get a full impression of the power.


----------



## TONY M (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Nice! Keep us updated with beamshots etc.


----------



## qip (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

whats the shoulder holster look like ?


----------



## shrock (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



qip said:


> whats the shoulder holster look like ?



its a black nylon strap, about .75" wide with a chrome clip on each end....looks pretty overkill to me.


----------



## shrock (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

oh and the beam is a nice white color. I hate when it is too bluish. Looks good to me so far.


----------



## Cartman (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Cartman said:


> Damn you! I must at the back of the pre-order line.



They must be working their way down the list. Mine is showing as shipped now too! Can't wait...


----------



## AngryFish (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

My credit card got dinged but mine hasn't shipped yet. I ordered on March 31'st so I would expect I wont get mine til the second batch.


----------



## A/V Dude (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Mine has shipped also. It should be arriving 4/6-4/8 waiting anxiously :toilet::wave:


----------



## Alin10123 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Puhahaha. I happened to be nearby so i just picked it up. Oh man... Can't wait to try it tonight when dark. Will post a review with pics tonight if i get a chance.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I like the case!


----------



## YAK-28 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

i like the pulsing strobe on low...


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

So c'mon, it's night time now. Someone post their impressions.


----------



## TheRedDread (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I'm waiting for a review before considering purchasing!


----------



## Yapo (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



TheRedDread said:


> I'm waiting for a review before considering purchasing!



+1 ive always wanted something more high powered but since it wont be fitting in any of my pockets i'm not sure how i will carry it around...i'm currently considering this or the cheaper dimmer DX MC-E P60 drop in... 
Plz convince me soon!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Come on you lazy Flashaholics! Wake up and post some damn review...


----------



## AusKipper (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

"Come on you lazy Flashaholics! Wake up and post some damn review..."


Oh please please please, I am desperate for some beamshots too, and comparisons, particularly a comparison with a TK10, please please please!!

Maybe they have all blinded themselves with it, and are unable to post a review.....

Regards,
Kipper


----------



## Yapo (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

any comments for us on the UI?


----------



## importculture (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Huge props to 4sevens and his team! I didn't expect to have my TK40 in my sweaty hands till tomorrow or monday. I was so surprised when it was there in the mail today. I gotta say it is definately a nice light. The box and accessories are a huge bonus. I don't particularly like the UI. The press and hold to change intensities and the double click in different intensity modes for different stobes is alittle cumbersome. But the beam and the brightness is incredible. The high is about as bright as my jetII on high which is good. But the turbo mode is where it shines literally. On turbo it easily trounces my terralux TLE300 in a 6d mag. I thought maybe fresh D's would help but no such luck the TK40 is just heaps brighter than the TLE drop in. I know the beam patterns are different but you can just see the difference in output especially in a ceiling bounce test. I'm really hopeing some manuacturer can do this kind of output on a set of cr123's hoping 2 seeing as the tK40 can run on just 4 AA's. I gotta say the electronic switch is awesome. I love the light click and find myself pressing it just for fun. I was kinda likeing the look of the clear battery carrier but I guess the Microfire warrior style battery carrier is more durable. Speaking of microfire, the TK40 is surprisingly brighter than my warrior although it could be partially due to the color temp. I'm very impressed with the TK40 I have to say I wasn't expecting the output to be so high. I know the MC-E were suppose to be impressive but I was really surprised. I also like the nice MC-E with the copper beneath the die's. I was wondering if this is what the MC-E looks like what led is in the surefire catalog. Is it an MC-E from a different factory, time, bin, or is it a P7?


----------



## Brett7 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: TK40 photo*

The head looks "weak" for a TK series light...


----------



## nr0527 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Beam shots please!!!


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

You know somebody HAS to say it...


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

*I am looking forward to this light. I don't buy that many lights these days (seem that not that many float my boat), but this one I am looking forward to. I have a couple of other MC-E lights (Malkoff, Tiablo), and the MC-E is impressive.*


----------



## Cheesy (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



streetmaster said:


> You know somebody HAS to say it...



Not to mention







Kev.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

C'mon, it's Saturday too! Help us flashaholics out with some _*PICTURES.:candle:*_


----------



## north_star (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Maybe there paying with there new toy all night (steal in bed) or the light SUCKS


----------



## qip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

did you get one


----------



## north_star (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Some of the chines forums I looked up the really don't like the beamshots the beam has like a greenish tint to it


----------



## BBnet3000 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

have there been any beamshots of this yet?


----------



## north_star (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Yes theres some on this forum look on part1 of this forum


----------



## A/V Dude (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Mine came today. I like the plastic case it came in. 
I opened the case and took out the flash light, nice weight (empty). I unscrewed the tail cap, Slid out the battery case and loaded it with eight Radio Crap Alkaline Batts.(after triple checking that all batts were in the right way). I slid the battery holder back in, screwed the tail cap back on and hit the switch..........Nothing:thinking: So I check the batts again, no problem there.
I take the head off and check the contacts clean no residu. I give the contacts a lite scratching just to be sure it is clean. Still nothing.:thinking:
So I take the tail cap off, and disasemble the switch (easy with needle nose pliers) and check the contacts there. Residu is present between gold and alum contacts clean with shirt, reasemble and.....................................

To be continued! 
:nana:


----------



## shrock (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

No beam pics here. The beams seems kinda in between a flood and a throw light.....which I guess is pretty typical for most LED's It's definitely not what I would call a flood light, but the hot spot is huge over about 70 yds so it doesnt really seem like the hand held spot light I was kinda hoping for. There is defintely LOTS of light though. Nice white tint on mine.

I was comparing with my Fenix P3D and I went and changed the batteries bec they were low and it was running real dim...I thought. After changing the batteries I realized it was running full blast and just seemed dim next to the monster.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



shrock said:


> the hot spot is huge over about 70 yds so it doesnt really seem like the hand held spot light I was kinda hoping for.



Maybe half an acrylic ball might solve that problem? I guess I'll find out when I get mine


----------



## A/V Dude (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Continued from post #138

*[over-size image removed. You may replace it when you have resized it - DM51]* 

2 meter beam shot :wave:


----------



## YAK-28 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

inside it seemed brighter than my standard tiger light and 6d rop, but not as bright as my mag85. the beam looked blue compared to the bulb lights but against a coast p14 and an x21/7, the tk40 was much whiter. i hope to get outside tonight to see how it works there. the spill inside really lights the whole room, but i want to see it outdoors. i but in some tenergy nimh batteries and have not yet tried any others.

it takes a little getting used switch/modes. the more i play/use it the more i like it. i really like the low and the high mode strobes, the middle two work but the others get your attention. the tk40 is a couple inches smaller than a 2d mag, almost the same size as a streamlight tt 2d or coast p14.
can't wait till dark..


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Cheesy said:


> Not to mention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I agree wheres the PICS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Spence (Apr 4, 2009)

*FENIX TK40 ARRIVED TODAY*

US Postal Priority is great, the light shipped from Fenix Store Thursday 4-2-09 and arrived today, Saturday 4-4. I immediatly loaded it with eight new, rechargeable, Sanyo Eneloops and fired it up. I wasn't disappointed because it is very, very bright in my dark room test. It's still daylight, so I won't know about its' throw until later. It has two modes with eight settings. You depress the tailcap button for two seconds to switch between the four brightness levels, low (13 lumens, 150 hrs), mid (93 lumens, 20 hrs), high (277 lumens, 6.8 hrs), turbo (630 lumens, 2 hrs) in that sequence. Each brightness level has its' own signal setting and you reach them by quickly double clicking at each brightness setting, slow flash, SOS, fast flash, and strobe. I'm not an SOS fan, as such, but the TK40's signal modes are somewhat unique and it's nice that you can cycle through the brightness settings and avoid them, altogether, by just depressing the button for two seconds, each setting, (I hope that's not confusing, because it really is a simple procedure to operate it). The TK40 is a substantial, hefty, flashlight, reminding me of a two D cell Mag Lite, but so much more light. This really rounds out my Fenix collection and like their other products, I've always been impressed and never dissappointed by their quality, workmanship and performance. I'm really looking forward to sunset and nightfall this day, for I have an exciting new toy, the TK40.
May yours arrive soon and your first impressions be as good as mine.
:twothumbs:thumbsup::huh:




Spence


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK40 ARRIVED TODAY*

Aww come on, you start a new topic about it but no pics?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK40 ARRIVED TODAY*

How's the knurling job? Is it as aggressive as it looks like (a la SureFire)?


----------



## A/V Dude (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



bullettproof said:


> *I agree wheres the PICS!!!!!!!!!!*


see post #138


----------



## davidt (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

A/V Dude, how close can you get to the wall before the cross pattern appears in the beam?


----------



## qip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

need more pics of the light ,whats the strap look light out of its baggy, how does it attach , front and rear of light or just on tail..is the plastic case flimsy or tough , details people :laughing:

people commented on it being like a 2dmag ...the specs say its 8 inches long so im thinking its just like a 1DMag i had which was a good size ,small enough to fit in pants pocket if need be but perfect for a bag light

thk40 pic borrowed from Shrock if okay combined with an old pic of mine

for you owners does this look right


----------



## A/V Dude (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



davidt said:


> A/V Dude, how close can you get to the wall before the cross pattern appears in the beam?


I can start making it out at about 24"


----------



## Unclemonkey (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK40 ARRIVED TODAY*

Pics please!!!


----------



## A/V Dude (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I would say the case if frequently used might last 6 months, before the hinges wear out and break. I would say medium durability. 
More pics.












*








? :wave:
*


----------



## Spence (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: FENIX TK40 ARRIVED TODAY*

Sorry about no pics, my camera is acting up, but I'll try to get some going. As for the knurling, it's a non aggressive, semi-smooth type with vertical tight grooving bands on the tail cap and the bezel base that assist in removal. Personally, I prefer a more aggressive knurling like SureFire uses, but the TK40 feels good in your bare hand. Once loaded with batteries, it's quite heavy and has a real solid heft in your hand. It comes with a nice shoulder strap (their term for it), however, I've been wearing it neck lanyard style, and it's adjustable, 3/4" wide, with two snap hooks. BTW, the battery magazine is of a substantial build quality, and easy to load and unload and can be inserted from either end. The first thing I did, and do to all my new lights, is liberally prep the threads at both ends, with Nyogel 760 lubricant, the threads are tight but not rough. I thought I would mention that the tail clicky switch is really nice and crisp, positive and not sloppy like so many you come across. That is good because you use the switch to negotiate both modes and all eight settings. I especially like the 13 lumen low setting and the high 277 lumen setting should be plenty of power for its' incredible 6.8 hours of runtime. The turbo setting is like turning on a 100 watt ceiling light in your room and I can't wait to check out the throw from the mild orange peel reflector. I think this is going to be a very popular flashlight, I know I'm impressed with its' performance and I love its' styling and feel.


----------



## A.K. (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Monday I can try to make and post some of that underexposed pictures and compare it with a TK11 R2, or would a PD30 or Nitecore Spear be nicer? (Tiablo ACE would also be nice, in a week i have one, will try to post some pictures)


----------



## DM51 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



A/V Dude said:


> More pics


They are too large, and have been removed. Please resize them to comply with the rules.


----------



## A/V Dude (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



DM51 said:


> They are too large, and have been removed. Please resize them to comply with the rules.


Bla Bla Bla! What are you people, The CPF Gestapo?
Conform or die! Seig Heil!  :wave:


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> Bla Bla Bla! What are you people, The CPF Gestapo?
> Conform or die! Seig Heil!


 
You spent about as much time with that unnecessary post as it would have taken you to just post the resized pics again. So post them.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



DM51 said:


> They are too large, and have been removed. Please resize them to comply with the rules.



They look rather small in my 24'' Widescreen.:devil:

Anyways... We're all here for the Free Porn so post away! :thumbsup:


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

They're todlers now, but only baby sized pics are allowed... I hope we're not going to have an interruption in the festivities.


----------



## A/V Dude (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I try to re-size in edit with no luck


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

In edit post? You can't do it there you'll have to get an image editor.


----------



## Haz (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Spare a thought for those still using dial-up connection and using 14" inch screens, or even those using mobile phones to browse!


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



jzmtl said:


> In edit post? You can't do it there you'll have to get an image editor.



Image hosting sites like PicOodle give you the option to resize....


----------



## Spence (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

A question for anyone who has received their TK40. Just what is the purpose of the braided black string thing-a-ma-bob? Surely it is not meant to be a hand lanyard for such a beefy flashlight. If I can get my camera to work, I'll post a photo of it. In the mean time, could someone else shoot a picture of it and post it so others will know what I'm talking about. It's kind of neat but I just can't figure out what it's for. Mine is 6 1/2 inches long with a dozen square braided knots in the center, with 2 inch loops on each end, and fashioned from thin, black cord (not as substantial as paracord, but thin as string).
:thinking:


----------



## qip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



A/V Dude said:


> Bla Bla Bla! What are you people, The CPF Gestapo?
> Conform or die! Seig Heil!  :wave:




thanks for the pics ....but DM51 is a MOD , be careful


----------



## Yuenhop (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Just got my tk40 today, here are my thoughts, and my first post.

1.not as big and bulky as I thought it was going to be,perfect size and feel.
2.U.I. is very easy and simple...most important you do not have to activate strobe mode to jump through the levels. Switch has a great feel to it.
3.Beam is perfect white tint,no rings or artifacts. Very bright on turbo mode.
4.Perfect night stand light or walking the dog light. You would be able to put it in your back pants pocket if you need both hands free.

will try to post a youtube video tonight.


----------



## YAK-28 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

i'm scratching my head on the braided string also. i slipped both of the end loops over the body at the switch end and they make a little loop your finger or a clip might fit in, but i'm not sure if that's right.


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Could someone who has one of these neat lights comment on how well it is balanced. Loaded with 8 batteries, I would imagine it might be a bit tail heavy.


----------



## AusKipper (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



BabyDoc said:


> Could someone who has one of these neat lights comment on how well it is balanced. Loaded with 8 batteries, I would imagine it might be a bit tail heavy.



And please please post some night time beamshots of a target further away than 2m, at night, preferably outside  

Regards,
Kipper


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



AusKipper said:


> And please please post some night time beamshots of a target further away than 2m, at night, preferably outside
> 
> Regards,
> Kipper



LOL,


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

A/V Dude, nice pictures but until you are able to resize them to the maximum allowed size (800x800 pixels), I suggest you remove them from your post. I believe you will have to resize them at the site of your image hosting service (PhotoBucket).

Just a thought/suggestion.

EDIT: Nice light and pictures, thanks for resizing.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

To resize, just open the pic with Irfanview (it's free) (or other comparable program) and resize it to whatever size. Save it and upload it again to Photobucket.


----------



## Spence (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Well night fell here and I stepped onto my balcony to test the throw of my TK40. Wow, is all I can say. A hundred yards and it lit up an entire condo building, bringing people out of their homes. They looked terrified and all I could do is giggle. It has a strobe setting that is like a camera's flash going off every second and it is impressive and much more fun than your average strobe flutter. I liken it to an aircraft beacon going off, what fun.
I've got to say, this is the most fun I've had with a new toy since I modded a $17 Black & Decker rechargeable, spotlight with a 100 watt halogen bulb for something like 1,800 lumens. I made a number of them up for my friends and family. There's a guy's house facing me a long block away and it tickles me to antagonize him when he's in his garage, and this light works great for it. Before you accuse me of giving this illness a bad reputation, I try not to intimidate my neighbors after their bedtime.:naughty:


----------



## A/V Dude (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

20 yarder




Picture does no justice.


----------



## AusKipper (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



A/V Dude said:


> Picture does no justice.



I hope not lol, my TK10 is brighter than that picture looks at 20 yards


----------



## Spence (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

It has a pretty clean beam with no artfacts or donut ring around the spot.


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

got mine today!! trust me, it's brighter than a TK10. i have a T1, and the TK40 blows it away. it's not tail heavy or anything; perfectly balanced. feels really good in your hand. amazingly bright. crazy bright. i love the different strobe/flash modes. the one slow flash is like a pulse. it'd be neat for a locater beacon. just a really solid feel. i like the switch a lot. the UI is great; strange at first, but i caught on quick and love it. judging from the pictures i had seen, i thought it was going to be a little bigger. i'm glad it was smaller than i thought. it's the perfect size. the TK40 exceeded my expectations; and they were high. i'm really happy how there's a big difference between all the brightness levels. everything was done really well. i say PERFECTION! it's too big for EDC, but it's my 'go to' light for pretty much every flashlight situation. i can almost say that this is MY flashlight and i won't need to buy anymore ever again, but we both know that ain't true.


----------



## neetlights (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I think the diameter is a little bigger than a D size battery.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



A/V Dude said:


> Bla Bla Bla! What are you people, The CPF Gestapo?
> Conform or die! Seig Heil!


 It may not have occurred to you (although it is very obvious to everyone else) that your post there is by any standards extraordinarily offensive. It is also a very stupid post indeed, and it illustrates an attitude which cannot be permitted to survive here on CPF. 

You have defied moderator instructions by initially replacing the pictures, still over-sized. Only later, following pressure from other members, did you relent and resize them. The replacing of the pictures was itself a further deliberate violation of Rule 3. You compounded that with your insulting post and refusal to comply with moderator instructions, in blatant defiance of Rule 8. It is worth quoting Rule 8 here:



Rule 8 said:


> CPF has rules. Just about every forum on the internet has some kind of rules. All of you are here at CPF because of how it is run and the atmosphere. There are other forums you can go to but you choose to come here. The rules exist in order to keep things running smoothly and to maintain the atmosphere that you all enjoy when you come here looking for information or to share information. You all have seen what can happen when everyone is just left to do what they want. Total chaos and disorder. How do you expect to be able to find the information you're looking for if you don't know where to start looking for it? Should we just have one big forum and you can post any topic you want in it and use any kind of language and insult other members and just generally run amok? Of course, that is a ridiculous notion. And that is why we have rules. So that your experiences on CPF are pleasant and informative and fun.
> 
> The rules exist because someone at sometime abused CPF and rules had to be made. If everyone comported themselves as mature adults, we wouldn't have to have rules. But unfortunately, that is not how things are.
> 
> The moderators and administrators of CPF are around in order to keep order. Do not whine or complain about the rules and do not abuse the moderators or administrators for enforcing the rules. It is very disruptive to the board when gripes take over a thread. Take them off the board in either private messages or email. The alternative is to go and start your own forum and set your own rules.


There are occasional violations of parts of that rule, but it is very rare indeed to find an instance where the entire rule has been comprehensively flouted by one member in a single action. That is what you have managed to do, and in consequence you are now suspended from this forum for a lengthy period. 

If you ever return, your behavior and attitude will need to have undergone a profound change, or your stay will be very brief and final one.


----------



## DeadLed (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

This is my first post :wave: and I thought I would try to contribute on the resizing issues before somebody gets the axe. Resizing pictures is a pain in the a$$ especially if you have no photo editor so this is what I do:

This is based upon MS operating system.

1. Go to the folder where your pictures are.
2. Select the pictures you want to upload to CPF by (drag n hold)
3. Now left click with the mouse and choose Send To >>>>Mail Recipient
4. Now a small window pops up asking you about the picture size.
5. Choose small 800x600 (legal size for CPF) and than Attach.
6. After a few seconds or so a NEW MAIL window will open with the pictures as an attachment. 
7. Now select all the pictures and in the Attached row and Copy to any location and upload the new legal size to us. 


Sounds confusing and time consuming but it is a lot faster than many other methods.

By the way. I went to DHL tracking and my TK40 should be at my doorstep early in the morning. I will put it up against the TK11 and PD30 and hopefully post some nice pictures. I am no camera pro but cant one LOCK the aperture on a camera to do some of these flashlight pictures some justice?

Cheers!


----------



## optodoofus (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I got my TK40 yesterday as well. Here are my initial thoughts:


Light is fairly heavy once the batteries are installed, but well balanced and easy to use one-handed. It is quite easy to hold with your four fingers and use your thumb to change the modes.
You hold the switch down for 1 second to change levels, and double-click to enter strobe modes. I like this since I don't need to cycle through the rather useless strobe modes to change levels.
TK40 throws very well. The hot spot is much larger than I am used to at distance. At 100 yards, the hot spot is huge compared to my Ultrastinger or Mag with Malkoff drop-in. But the hot spot is no less intense for its massive size. The sheer volume of light it puts out on turbo lights things up much better than any other light I own.
The large size of the output makes it difficult to use when there are obstructions in the field of view. For example, I test all my lights from my front porch. The TK40 was difficult to use in this environment since the light bouncing off the porch columns made it difficult to see things out on my lawn. However, as soon as I stepped off the porch, the view was tremendous.
The case is neat, but does not seem very sturdy. My daughter has already made me a custom bag/holster to hold the light. The case went into storage in case I ever need it, but wil not be useful on a day-to-day basis.
The ceiling bounce test was truly awesome. It was lighter in the room than when I have my lamp on.
I have no idea what the little lanyard accessory is for. I was hoping someone else here could fill me in. One could use it to attach a carabiner so you could attach the light to a belt or backpack. Not sure why this would be any better than using the split ring. Maybe there is a better use for it, but it eludes me.
Sorry, I didn't take any beamshots last night. The 20 yard beamshot posted earlier does not do the TK40 justice at all. There is a large amount of spill from the light and it is compeltely missing from that shot. 

optodoofus


----------



## Coalman (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

The lanyard thingy sounds like an old fashioned "string" holster.
A great idea for keeping the bulk down on such a large light.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



DeadLed said:


> This is my first post :wave: and I thought I would try to contribute on the resizing issues *... *


:welcome:

That's a great first post, I'm sure many visitors here will appreciate the tip. It sounds pretty quick and simple to me and involves no addtional software. Hope it works on all current versions.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



DeadLed said:


> This is my first post :wave: and I thought I would try to contribute on the resizing issues before somebody gets the axe. Resizing pictures is a pain in the a$$ especially if you have no photo editor so this is what I do:
> 
> This is based upon MS operating system.
> 
> ...


 
Lock aperture and shutterspeed in full manual mode.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> Resizing pictures is a pain in the a$$


 
It's not hard at all. Has anyone not used Irfanview? It's a small free program that will read and change just about any pic extension and does all sorts of things including resizing anything. I've been using this program for years and I resize stuff all the time with it. You can play with the size (and lots of other aspects of the image itself) until you get just what you want, save it and then upload it to your favorite hosting service.

Not surprised on the ban thing. When I first read it, I was shaking my head wondering how long it was going to be before something was said or done about it.


Back to the light. Should be getting mine in a couple of days. All said so far leads me to believe that I'm going to be happy with it. My Fenix T1 is right now my favorite light for night use outside and I'm pretty sure this one is going to take over the top spot.


----------



## Marko (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Could somebody please post picture of TK40 together with another flashlight, to compare sizes? Some [email protected] or TK20 etc. (there was one before, but it was photoshopped  )

I'm still wondering if the size and weight of TK40 is really ok to use the switch with thumb to change the modes? With one hand only? Well, optodoofus just said above it is ok, but only eight AA NiMH batteries alone weights enought to think that it could be little too Pig for that?


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Haz said:


> Spare a thought for those still using dial-up connection and using 14" inch screens, or even those using mobile phones to browse!


Those issues are best addressed with profile level and/or session level controls, not through lowest-common-denominator approach which does not address the inherent strength or requirements of each platform.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


> It's not hard at all. Has anyone not used Irfanview? It's a small free program that will read and change just about any pic extension and does all sorts of things including resizing anything. I've been using this program for years and I resize stuff all the time with it. You can play with the size (and lots of other aspects of the image itself) until you get just what you want, save it and then upload it to your favorite hosting service.
> 
> Not surprised on the ban thing. When I first read it, I was shaking my head wondering how long it was going to be before something was said or done about it.
> 
> ...



Resizing is really easy, considering that Photobucket (where his pics are hosted) has built-in resizing amongst other tools. No extra software required.

Still hoping for some more pictures of the light itself, and more beam shots. :candle:


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Oh, Flashaholics annonymous, HELP ME!
I thought I had my flashaholism in check. With the purchase of my LF3XT several months ago, I have felt no need for a new light "fix". I thought I was cured. Looking at this light, and feeling a reawakened thirst, I know I was only in a remission.

Now I am asking myself, do I need this light? Of course not.
But do I want this light? Well, the thought of all those lumens in a well balanced, cool looking flashlight and a beam that isn't full of artifacts, like most monster lights, just awakens the thirst again. Oh, did I mention that I work about 15 minutes away from Brightguy, and I won't even have to wait for it to be shipped. The temptation is killing me. HELP!!!!! Tell me why I shouldn't give in to this temptation.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



BabyDoc said:


> Oh, Flashaholics annonymous, HELP ME!
> I thought I had my flashaholism in check. With the purchase of my LF3XT several months ago, I have felt no need for a new light "fix". I thought I was cured. Looking at this light, and feeling a reawakened thirst, I know I was only in a remission.
> 
> Now I am asking myself, do I need this light? Of course not.
> But do I want this light? Well, the thought of all those lumens in a well balanced, cool looking flashlight and a beam that isn't full of artifacts, like most monster lights, just awakens the thirst again. Oh, did I mention that I work about 15 minutes away from Brightguy, and I won't even have to wait for it to be shipped. The temptation is killing me. HELP!!!!! Tell me why I shouldn't give in to this temptation.


 
Because you are a mature, wise and sensable man. You are not given to foolishness. And of course your retirement plan could be suffering.

Please write a few comments about the light after you pick it up tomorrow 

Oh, if you wait till tuesday...you will be tempted to pick up that new EZ Nitecore. So, better go tomorrow or you will come home with two lights and a thinner wallet.


----------



## qip (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



BabyDoc said:


> Oh, Flashaholics annonymous, HELP ME!
> I thought I had my flashaholism in check. With the purchase of my LF3XT several months ago, I have felt no need for a new light "fix". I thought I was cured. Looking at this light, and feeling a reawakened thirst, I know I was only in a remission.
> 
> Now I am asking myself, do I need this light? Of course not.
> But do I want this light? Well, the thought of all those lumens in a well balanced, cool looking flashlight and a beam that isn't full of artifacts, like most monster lights, just awakens the thirst again. Oh, did I mention that I work about 15 minutes away from Brightguy, and I won't even have to wait for it to be shipped. The temptation is killing me. HELP!!!!! Tell me why I shouldn't give in to this temptation.



because unlike most of those big lumen monsters of past with 20 minute runtimes, this has multi levels and good runtime making it a big complimentary light to your LF3XT..it can serve as your outdoor light monster at 277lm or 630lm, or your general around the house 93lm and during a blackout 20lm for 150hrs , its just flat out versatile and can serve all your needs ...you can eliminate several lights with this 1 light 

now take a quick drive over to brightguy:twothumbs


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

One more thing Baby Doc...please resist the temptation to play with your new light during exams...might be considered a bit much


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm utterly appalled at the lack of pictures/beamshots from the several people who already have this light. 

Pretty please can we see some comparison photos??


----------



## qip (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

this is how i justify the tk40 for me anyway, it would be different for others

-i use to have a malkoff mag that would do 240lm for 7-8hrs in *4D*
-the tk40 being the size of 1D is better to carry and can do 277 for 7 hrs maybe longer on L91 who knows

-many here have several assorted 2-3-4D mags with terralux dropins that usually are around 100lm with 15-20hr runtimes not bad , i had a 3D and 4D with the 6EX drop-in 
-the tk40 does 93lm for 20hrs again in a smaller package 

-long time blackout, everybody has all sorts of lights here but im sure lots use a 4D mag with some type of low output drop-in or whatever have you ,maybe even a led lantern 
-tk40 20lm for 150hrs will do the job just fine and can tailstand while you use your other light for walking around the house like the LF3xt or novatac or surefire etc. 

im betting this thing will throw far enough to satisfy most needs , really 100-200 yards is good enough , if you need something for 2000ft , you gotta specialize and go deft 

only 2 issues i see with this light

1. the head needs to be beefier for a tk series

2. 8aa does seem like a lot but at least its a common battery , and really
an 8pk like this doesnt take up that much space in a bag for trip


----------



## Burgess (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

to Yuenhop and DeadLED --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:

_


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Badbeams3 said:


> Because you are a mature, wise and sensable man. You are not given to foolishness. And of course your retirement plan could be suffering.
> 
> Please write a few comments about the light after you pick it up tomorrow
> 
> Oh, if you wait till tuesday...you will be tempted to pick up that new EZ Nitecore. So, better go tomorrow or you will come home with two lights and a thinner wallet.


 
If I were a mature, wise, sensable man, I wouldn't be here. My only hope is if I go to Brightguy tomorrow that he has already sold out on these lights. I may then come back to my senses.

Can you imagine me using this on turbo to examine a patient? I think it might be grounds for a lawsuit.



qip said:


> because unlike most of those big lumen monsters of past with 20 minute runtimes, this has multi levels and good runtime making it a big complimentary light to your LF3XT..it can serve as your outdoor light monster at 277lm or 630lm, or your general around the house 93lm and during a blackout 20lm for 150hrs , its just flat out versatile and can serve all your needs ...you can eliminate several lights with this 1 light
> 
> now take a quick drive over to brightguy:twothumbs


 
You call this help!!! With people like you in Flashaholics Annonymous what chance do I have? :mecry: Now give me an argument like my Husky 2D is bright enough! Who needs a light brighter than that? Who cares that the Husky has more rings than a circus. It's throws half way down the street and it only cost $24. Now we can also argue that the TK40 isn't really a TK light, because it is just isn't built to be run over by a truck like the TK11. I'll bet I could sooner beat somebody up with the back of the Husky than you can with this light. Moreover, where are the razor sharp crenalations. Can you have a real tactical light without them? Forget that I don't need a tactical light now. (I am trying to do that). But how dare they tell me this is a tactical light. In spite of all these arguments, I am in trouble. This light is too irresistable.


----------



## AusKipper (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Ryanrpm said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm utterly appalled at the lack of pictures/beamshots from the several people who already have this light.
> 
> Pretty please can we see some comparison photos??




Oh I know, its just torture, i was refreshing the page every 3 minutes all last night hoping for a beamshot to show!! please guys, I'll tell you anything you want to know, just stop the torture!!!

Beamshot or not beamshot, I think I have already made up my mind about getting one anyway....

Regards,
Kipper


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

alright, let's see if i can do this right; this is my first time at attempting to put up pictures on cpf. i'm sure someone will tell me if i ef something up...






...if this works, i'll put the rest up...


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

i believe someone asked for a size comparison to a maglite and another tk model. i have the T1; don't have any other TKs...













...i hope this helps. sorry if some of these pictures are a little blurry. i took these with my phone (samsung memoir 8 megapixel camera phone). sometimes it takes good pictures, sometimes they're blurry...


----------



## AusKipper (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

YES it works, the rest, the rest!! please!!


----------



## AusKipper (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



burntoshine said:


> i believe someone asked for a size comparison to a maglite and another tk model. i have the T1; don't have any other TKs



OH you evil so and so, I thought i was going to get to see a beamshot :'(   .... the torture continues


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

...and more various TK40 pix. i apologize for not posting any beam shots. never done it before and don't think i could do a good job at it anyway...





























...hope this helps everyone out. i highly recommend this light.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



BabyDoc said:


> In spite of all these arguments, I am in trouble. This light is too irresistable.


 
Well...what is it about this light that you like. She ain`t pretty...some folks say down rite ugly. Can`t carry it around in your pocket. Can`t clip it to a hat. Waay to bright...probably get you arrested using it around your neigborhood...or thrown out of a campground. You already have many multi power level lights. And for that kind of money you could take the whole family out for a meal (almost).


----------



## qip (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

good camera...now give us some good realworld beamshots  

no white walls please we already have that 

check the pic to see if it matches with what you see with your eyes , cuz i see lots of beamshots where lights should look brighter but the cam doesnt do it justice, maybe play with some settings


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Badbeams3 said:


> Waay to bright



*Now thats funny! 

I'm going over to Bladeforums now and tell them how their knives are too sharp. :laughing:*


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Hmm, so basically a 1 1/2 D mag, pretty borderline UnEDCable.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Not as big as this one http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/346864773/

But just as bright.


----------



## Haz (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Badbeams3 said:


> Well...what is it about this light that you like. She ain`t pretty...some folks say down rite ugly. Can`t carry it around in your pocket. Can`t clip it to a hat. Waay to bright...probably get you arrested using it around your neigborhood...or thrown out of a campground. You already have many multi power level lights. And for that kind of money you could take the whole family out for a meal (almost).


 
I'm sure my family is willing to forgo a meal out, if it means funding the purchase of a blinding new light :naughty:


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

...still light out; basement beamshots:

this is the fenix T1




and the fenix TK40





...these beam shots are most likely not the best, but i don't have a great camera and are not the best photographer. thought i'd do what i could for everyone. 

we had some people over last night and we were all hanging around our fire pit. i was showing everyone the tk40. EVERYONE was impressed. i kept hearing "i want that flashlight".

it's pretty much like a maglite D cell style light, but smaller, WAY brighter, and WAY more options. the throw distance is super far (that's a technical term, right?). also, if you need batteries in an emergency, AAs are everywhere; you might not be at home with your stockpile when you're looking for batteries - just my thoughts. 

if one of your headlights on your car goes out, you could break out the glass and shove this thing in there. might want to put it on high and not turbo though. don't want it to outshine the real headlight too much.


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

i forgot to mention. on the beam shots, both the T1 and the TK40 are on turbo. my bad!


----------



## AusKipper (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



powernoodle said:


> *Now thats funny!
> 
> I'm going over to Bladeforums now and tell them how their knives are too sharp. :laughing:*



And lets not forget www.snipercentral.com/forums to tell them their guns are too accurate 



burntoshine said:


> if one of your headlights on your car goes out, you could break out the glass and shove this thing in there. might want to put it on high and not turbo though. don't want it to outshine the real headlight too much.



or... maybe wind down the window and get your passenger to hold it out there


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Anyone with a M6 HOLA and the TK40 out there?


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Hotspot diameter is about 1.5x of T1 it looks like.


----------



## bhuber (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Anyone with a M6 HOLA and the TK40 out there?



My thoughts exactly! I will always be a Surefire fan and have owned many, but have never been able to justify the price of an M6. My TK40 should be here on Tuesday. LED Technology is getting simply amazing!


----------



## Viper715 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Gosh darn it people I think your making me buy another light. But I do really NEED a monster. I've been pondering over this for a while either TK40, Eagletac M2C or M2X but I think after spending a better part of an hour reading through this and looking at the light I think it might be this one. Anyone want to talk me out of it or are you all going to fuel my adiction and drain my wallet by saying "Buy both" 
Peace, Vipe


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I was thinking about the TK-40, but then the EagleTac came out. 2 18650 vs. 8 AA. I just don't want to deal with 8 batteries for a light that won't get much use. I remember dealing with 8 batteries in the past for Walkie Talkies (anyone remember those?). Let me tell you it's a pain.

I do like the earlier reports, but just can't deal with the power source. 4 Cells is where I have to draw the line, and single cell is the best.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Only you can decide which one. But you do NEED a 500+ lumen light in your group me thinks. Not sure why...but I know I do. Must be our natural drive for brighter better. I have a few wimpy lights...Nitecore D-10, L2D-Q5. Guess I could struggle along with those if I had to...


----------



## Viper715 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

8 Batteries does seem to be a downside but I've though if you use Lithium rechargeable that you could get by on 4 anyone try that? How did it work?Runtimes? But yeah the 2 batteries of the Eagletac is appealing and it would fit in nicely with another light I've been wanting the H60 then I would have 2 reasons to get into rechargeable. Eventually I guess I will buy them both and sell the one I like the least.


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Viper715 said:


> 8 Batteries does seem to be a downside but I've though if you use Lithium rechargeable that you could get by on 4 anyone try that? How did it work?Runtimes? But yeah the 2 batteries of the Eagletac is appealing and it would fit in nicely with another light I've been wanting the H60 then I would have 2 reasons to get into rechargeable. Eventually I guess I will buy them both and sell the one I like the least.



You can't. TK40 use 4 in serial so that's 4.8v from NiMH and 16v from Li-ion.


----------



## Marko (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



burntoshine said:


> i believe someone asked for a size comparison to a maglite and another tk model...



Thanks burntoshine, very good pictures! :twothumbs

Seems like it is ok to use the switch with thumb. Only drawback is that now I probably have to buy it....


----------



## bodhran (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Just took mine for a little ride out in the country. For camping, I would probably use the low and medium, and only rarely use high. You never know though when the turbo may come in handy and it's nice to know that it's there. I was curious to see if the claims of being comparable to a vehicle spot light were true and to my eyes at least, it is easily as bright. On mine, there is a flicker when switching from turbo to low, but not a big problem. Over all I think it's a great light and well worth the money. Just need to find a convenient way of carrying it.


----------



## AusKipper (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



bodhran said:


> Just need to find a convenient way of carrying it.



Just attatch it to your keyring, or clip it to the beak of your cap


----------



## bodhran (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Already tried....


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> if one of your headlights on your car goes out, you could break out the glass and shove this thing in there. might want to put it on high and not turbo though. don't want it to outshine the real headlight too much.


 
LOL, now that was funny. Who says us flashlight freaks don't have a good sense of humor?



> I'm sure my family is willing to forgo a meal out, if it means funding the purchase of a blinding new light


 
To recoup some of the cost, I'm just gonna provide a Top Ramen/french fries/coke dinner for the family. We are going to eat with the lights off and this light on! My wife's gonna look at me cockeyed but the kids will love it!


----------



## bill_n_opus (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



burntoshine said:


> i believe someone asked for a size comparison to a maglite and another tk model. i have the T1; don't have any other TKs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow ... is that your couch? Really? 

(just kidding, nice collection of lights)


----------



## StumpWater (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

LOL on the couch comment!

EDIT: And have ordered a TK40 second day air from Brightguy. Can't wait!


----------



## StumpWater (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

OK, battery question from ignorant newb. Reading the thread so far, I understand that this light will likely gobble up alkaline batteries like nobody's business. OK, won't use those. What about Li ion? OK to use, or would they bugger-up the flashlight somehow? Thanks.


----------



## streetmaster (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

@ burntoshine, Thanks for all the pictures!! :thanks:


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I just got notice that mine is in the mail to me. 

There's already a long line of AA NiMH's in front of the charger ...


----------



## donald2036 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I heard that the TK40 runs 2 set of 4 AAs in parallel, so isn't there some problems to run nimh/alk AAs in parallel?? 

I had some sort of impression in my head that to avoid running AAs in parallel, though, I forgot where I heard this or why it shouldn't. Would anyone clarify this pls.? Thx.

P.S. I'm new


----------



## HKJ (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



donald2036 said:


> I heard that the TK40 runs 2 set of 4 AAs in parallel, so isn't there some problems to run nimh/alk AAs in parallel??
> 
> I had some sort of impression in my head that to avoid running AAs in parallel, though, I forgot where I heard this or why it shouldn't. Would anyone clarify this pls.? Thx.
> 
> P.S. I'm new



That depends.
If you put a old and a new set batteries in, the new set will try to charge the old set and that is not smart.
Always use same manufacturer and type battery and preferable also same age, but that holds for both serial and parallel connection.


----------



## donald2036 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



HKJ said:


> That depends.
> If you put a old and a new set batteries in, the new set will try to charge the old set and that is not smart.
> Always use same manufacturer and type battery and preferable also same age, but that hold for both serial and parallel connection.



Thx HKJ, that's the sort of disadvantage I was supposed to talk about. 

So, I guess that would cause some sort of troubles for using nimh batteries? Really unwise to keep 8 nimhs exclusively for the tk40, or another spare set of 8. :thinking: 

Anyway, I really want to get one of this~


----------



## StumpWater (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Sounds like an NiMH purchase is in my future ... meaning, TODAY.


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



bill_n_opus said:


> Wow ... is that your couch? Really?
> 
> (just kidding, nice collection of lights)



haha! i hear ya. that's basement beater furniture; that's the love seat, matching couch not in foto - free from a relative. they're darn comfy though.



Marko said:


> Thanks burntoshine, very good pictures! :twothumbs
> 
> Seems like it is ok to use the switch with thumb. Only drawback is that now I probably have to buy it....



the switch is really easy to use with your thumb. you can comfortably hold the flashlight whilst keep your thumb on the switch. either way you hold the light, it feels evenly weighted. 



streetmaster said:


> @ burntoshine, Thanks for all the pictures!! :thanks:



glad you all liked the pictures. i know i kept wanting to see more pictures when i was waiting for this light. i was surprised no one else had posted any. this light has such a good projection outdoors. it's just like a spot light. it really put my T1 to shame. i think the lumens levels are programmed nicely, too. each level is significantly brighter than the previous. i know what you're thinking, i should've taken outdoor beam shots saturday night when i was playing with it, but i had a drink in the other hand.

happy illuminating!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Anyone with Legion-II out there willing to compare them?


----------



## Ruusperi (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Hello people! 

This is my first post, although I've been lurking in here for quite some time now. :wave:

I really, REALLY want the TK40. Don't know why, I don't really need it... but I still want one . Anyway, last week I was about to pre-order the TK40 light but before doing so.

I decided to query about the TK40 and its stock situation. So I sent an email to the official Finnish Fenix Light dealers (http://www.fenixvalaisimet.fi) and I got rather surprising (at least to me) reply from them stating that TK40 lights are being delivered already but if I'm not in immediate need of a new light they told me to hold on for a few weeks for upcoming "upgrade" to the TK40. They didn't tell me what was coming but of course I was interested.. what upgrade?? It's a brand new light, upgrade this soon???

Today I revisited the site and indeed there is a new ad for TK40 2ND Edition ( http://www.fenixvalaisimet.fi/fenix_tk40.htm ). It's in finnish language but the 2ND Edition is said to produce 730lm instead of the previous 630lm! According the site the light is coming out on week 19 ( 4th of may -> 8th of may).

Damn! Again I have to wait & bite me tongue for a one month but I think the wait is worth it. The price is same and you get nice extra 100lm as a bonus.

Anyway I thought this was exciting news and not sure if you guys know about this.

Sorry about poor English, it's not my native language .


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

It hasn't been launched more than, what 2 weeks? And it's announced 2nd edition will be out? 
Wouldn't that **** off guys who bought the first batch? Thanks for the tips, Ruusperi. And welcome to CPF.


----------



## Yapo (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

yeah i remember reading somewhere awhile back that a higher bin MC-E would be used...


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Wow...I didnt even get mine yet and a new version is releasing soon! While I'm sure it will be difficult to tell the difference, but every lumen counts!


----------



## rhicks (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I am so glad Ruusperi posted about the 2nd edition. I was about to place an order this morning. Wonder when the US dealers will open up for pre-orders. Maybe after the current stock is depleted. hmmm


----------



## dwhitebird (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



A/V Dude said:


> Mine came today. I like the plastic case it came in.
> I opened the case and took out the flash light, nice weight (empty). I unscrewed the tail cap, Slid out the battery case and loaded it with eight Radio Crap Alkaline Batts.(after triple checking that all batts were in the right way). I slid the battery holder back in, screwed the tail cap back on and hit the switch..........Nothing:thinking: So I check the batts again, no problem there.
> I take the head off and check the contacts clean no residu. I give the contacts a lite scratching just to be sure it is clean. Still nothing.:thinking:
> asemble and.....................................
> ...


I didn't see another thread regarding what caused the light not to work. Did you find the problem?I also had a problem with my new light. I put in 8 Sanyo 2700 NiMH with what I thought was full charge. Light would not come on. Checked and rechecked battery placement with no luck. I then put in Energizer primaries and now works fine. I put the Sanyo's in the Maha 9000 and appears had problem with the batteries but not enough to cause light not to work. Now doing a refresh and will try later. In the meantime I am supposed to get 8 new Eneloops today so hopefully they will be ok. 
Also, the "fancy" plastic case had cracks near the handle even though envelope/packing did not appear to have any damage whatsoever. I have contacted 
Fenix and FenixGear for a replacement. 
I did not get a braided lanyard with mine. It came with a strap with a spring clip at each end like the one shown in picture of previous thread.
Love the beam. Puts my Tk1 and Tk10 to shame.


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Zeruel said:


> It hasn't been launched more than, what 2 weeks? And it's announced 2nd edition will be out?
> Wouldn't that **** off guys who bought the first batch? Thanks for the tips, Ruusperi. And welcome to CPF.



that's pretty silly. it's still a pre-order light. i agree that you probably wouldn't be able to tell a whole lot of difference. the higher lumens get, the less of a difference there seems to be from one lumen to the next; that's why i wasn't really concerned when they changed the lumens from 700 to 630 as listed on 4sevens. still, i won't deny i'd rather have 730 lumens for the same money.

...those weirdos!


----------



## bodhran (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

The first edition is plenty bright for any of my needs so a second, brighter edition, coming out in just a few weeks wouldn't hurt my feelings any. Now if it has a nice warm tint I might shed a tear or two..:mecry:


----------



## york2 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I have one on order and I can't wait to get it. I was thinking about using one of the Nite Ize Grip 'N Clip's sleeves with it to carry. Can someone tell me if the TK40's diameter is closer to the D size or C size maglite? Thanks


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Zeruel said:


> It hasn't been launched more than, what 2 weeks? And it's announced 2nd edition will be out?
> Wouldn't that **** off guys who bought the first batch?


Not at all. Its all part of stimulating the economy. :thumbsup: I think sanyo should give fenix a cut.

It was mentioned earlier in the thread that there might be a second revision of the torch. You know, you can wait and wait and wait and wait for the perfect torch to come out but it never ends. Personally, I'll probably get the second one too. There used be some buyers remorse but now, its case of buyers withdrawl if I spend too much time thinking about it. :duh2:


----------



## north_star (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



dwhitebird said:


> I didn't see another thread regarding what caused the light not to work. Did you find the problem?I also had a problem with my new light. I put in 8 Sanyo 2700 NiMH with what I thought was full charge. Light would not come on. Checked and rechecked battery placement with no luck. I then put in Energizer primaries and now works fine. I put the Sanyo's in the Maha 9000 and appears had problem with the batteries but not enough to cause light not to work. Now doing a refresh and will try later. In the meantime I am supposed to get 8 new Eneloops today so hopefully they will be ok.
> Also, the "fancy" plastic case had cracks near the handle even though envelope/packing did not appear to have any damage whatsoever. I have contacted
> Fenix and FenixGear for a replacement.
> I did not get a braided lanyard with mine. It came with a strap with a spring clip at each end like the one shown in picture of previous thread.
> Love the beam. Puts my Tk1 and Tk10 to shame.


 My case came crack near the handle too but I don't care for the case to much i'm going to use the light more then the case LOL:laughing: we all know that the case will only last for short time


----------



## dwhitebird (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



north_star said:


> My case came crack near the handle too but I don't care for the case to much i'm going to use the light more then the case LOL:laughing: we all know that the case will only last for short time


I will probably never use the case, but for the price of this light, I would expect better from Fenix.


----------



## bodhran (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



york2 said:


> I have one on order and I can't wait to get it. I was thinking about using one of the Nite Ize Grip 'N Clip's sleeves with it to carry. Can someone tell me if the TK40's diameter is closer to the D size or C size maglite? Thanks


Actually it appears slightly wider than a D cell Streamlight I have.


----------



## north_star (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



dwhitebird said:


> I will probably never use the case, but for the price of this light, I would expect better from Fenix.


or from usps it mite not be fenix mine came in like shipping bag from usps and bubble raped when I picked it up at the post office the guy banged it on the counter


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Looking at the link to the 2 edition it has a "smart memory'. Not sure what that means. Maybe the ones being released now also have the "smart memory"?


----------



## qip (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

 well i could say im better off , last night i canceled my order cuz it would be 3 weeks till i get it and was hoping to buy again from a vendor who had it in stock so i get it this week, then i read 730 will be out in a month....waiting waiting oh the torture


----------



## north_star (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Badbeams3 said:


> Looking at the link to the 2 edition it has a "smart memory'. Not sure what that means. Maybe the ones being released now also have the "smart memory"?


it has a smart memory


----------



## qip (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Badbeams3 said:


> Looking at the link to the 2 edition it has a "smart memory'. Not sure what that means. Maybe the ones being released now also have the "smart memory"?




i thought the first batch also advertised smart memory


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



qip said:


> well i could say im better off , last night i canceled my order cuz it would be 3 weeks till i get it and was hoping to buy again from a vendor who had it in stock so i get it this week, then i read 730 will be out in a month....waiting waiting oh the torture


 
You read "730 will be out in a month"? What are you referring to? Where did you read it? Who is making it?

OH BTW, I was heading to BrightGuy today to buy a TK40, when I checked his website. It states he is out of them now until 4/17th. Perhaps, I am saved for now giving in to buying this neat TK40 that I really don't need. But a 730 lumen light...hmmm. that might be tougher to pass up on. I hope it isn't any good.


----------



## qip (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

previous page from Ruusperi post


----------



## DM51 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



north_star said:


> ... bubble raped when I picked it up at the post office the guy banged it on the counter


 Er, this is a family forum, lol. As Col. B. Guano said in Dr. Strangelove, "We don't allow any preversions here."


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Bablelfish won't translate from Finnish to English. Anyone know what will?

I personally pre-ordered the first edition and will be getting it in a couple of days. I'm not too happy about this latest "second edition" news of it coming a month later. How could the companies selling this light now not have known about this? If I would have known this earlier, I would have waited another month. This is not cool at all.

I emailed the FenixStore about this and am curious what their response is going to be.


----------



## Viper715 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

For all that bought the first light and would like to have funding for this new yet to be seen 730 lumen version have no fear. I will be glad to take the unwanted, lonely, poor, defenseless, dim little light off of your hands so that you may purchase said bright shiny new herculean light. (at a slight discount from retail of course) hehehe.


----------



## Ruusperi (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


> Bablelfish won't translate from Finnish to English. Anyone know what will?



Google translation from Finnish to English. Actually the translation is surprisingly good.

http://tinyurl.com/c4r3zh


----------



## bodhran (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

DM51...I saw that too, but didn't want to say anything.:laughing:


----------



## ken_p1972 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Just picked mine up today at Gander mointin there little cheaper then other stores paid $140.95 and came with 8 duracell batteries :rock:


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



burntoshine said:


> that's pretty silly. it's still a pre-order light. i agree that you probably wouldn't be able to tell a whole lot of difference. the higher lumens get, the less of a difference there seems to be from one lumen to the next; that's why i wasn't really concerned when they changed the lumens from 700 to 630 as listed on 4sevens. still, i won't deny i'd rather have 730 lumens for the same money.
> 
> ...those weirdos!



It's not silly, you silly. :nana:
4Sevens just announced the FIRST BATCH has arrived over at MP.


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Fenix came out with the TK10 only a few months after they came out with the TK1. There was a major improvement with the TK10 over the TK1. However, with the 2nd edition, I doubt anyone is going to see a difference between 630 and 730 lumens, do you? Furthermore, for the negligible increase in brightness is there going to be a cost in runtime?


----------



## 276 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I completly forgot about the other version they are coming out with the only difference i see aside from output is it has a forward clicky.


----------



## Marko (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


> Bablelfish won't translate from Finnish to English



I try to solve this one; I just visited this same Finnish Fenix dealer website day or two ago, and if I remember correctly, the only thing on the page about this new edition is the "upgrated MC-E model with 730 lm". Smart Memory was at earlier versio too, it just remembers the last setting when switched off. Generally the whole page is just translated from english sites.

Google translates it to english: http://tinyurl.com/d9uffv


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> However, with the 2nd edition, I doubt anyone is going to see a difference between 630 and 730 lumens, do you?


 
Personally, I do. That's about a 16% increase. I'll take all I can get. It just feels kind of "slighty" to me (if this is true). It would have been one thing if this 2nd edition was coming out 6 months later or something. One month later is another thing (again, if this is all true). 

I'm curious to get more information about this. Wondering if it's indeed a real 2nd edition light or if the seller is just modding it. The Fenix website makes no mention of a 2nd edition light.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Using google translate, this is what the Finnish website stated:

*Fenix TK40 MC-E 2nd EDITION* €149.95
"The world's brightest AA-size lamp! MC-E updated model is *now staggering 730 lm lamp power*! The light power is produced in high-modern digitally controlled Cree MC-E four core LED! Power of the lamp is even brighter than the 10W HID lamp! - This is how it corresponds to characteristics of a car headlight bulb for the power! Of lamp suitable for exploration tasks demanding professional and amateur users."


----------



## Jackal-Head (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



donald2036 said:


> Thx HKJ, that's the sort of disadvantage I was supposed to talk about.
> 
> So, I guess that would cause some sort of troubles for using nimh batteries? Really unwise to keep 8 nimhs exclusively for the tk40, or another spare set of 8. :thinking:



Actually, this is more likely to cause problems with non-rechargeable batteries because they aren't supposed to be subjected to reverse currents. With NiMHs, all that should happen is the stronger set (of four batteries in series) will charge the weaker set until the voltages are equal. So the voltage and capacity of the batteries in the stronger set will decrease somewhat, and the voltage and capacity of the batteries in the weaker set will or may increase somewhat. Modern NiMH cells also tolerate overcharging at a low rate well, so I wouldn't be concerned about that. Actually, this voltage balancing may be a good thing because it reduces the risk that an individual cell is deep discharged, which is the most common cause of permanent damage in NiMH batteries.

I am assuming, however, that all batteries are of the same brand, type and nominal capacity, and are all about fully charged when first inserted. In particular, if some batteries in one set are nearly empty while others are full, this may cause a significant amount of overcharging. Also, a noteworthy amount of energy will be lost in the batteries from the other set. Moreover, using damaged (e.g. internally shortcircuited) batteries or batteries with polarity reversed could damage good batteries or even the flashlight, so don't do that. Of course, the latter is true regardless of battery chemistry.


----------



## f22shift (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

its a better led so brighter at the same runtime.
if they increase the price(even artificially if led cost is the same.) im sure ppl would be happy.
or cancel, wait on rumor, hope they charge the same.


----------



## DeadLed (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I just want to add to the confusion on the 630 versus 730. I just received my TK40 today and along with it I got a Fenix brochure. The page where the TK40 is dislpayed says 630 while in the small print on the same page they say 730 Lumens.


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



276 said:


> I completly forgot about the other version they are coming out with the only difference i see aside from output is it has a forward clicky.


 

I wonder if there will be any obvious physical differences or markings that would let you know you were getting a second edition light. I can't imagine how the second edition TK40 could have a forward clicky, as 276 suggests, and still maintain a choice of different strobe and light levels. If it does, that will make it easy to tell the new edition from the "old".


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*


----------



## 1anrm (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


>



Yikes! look at that hardware  I mean Tk40


----------



## Glock27 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Looks like Mike89 sold his case to pay for the TK40.:devil:


----------



## Cartman (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

My case came cracked but who cares?

With a fresh set of Eneloop (sanyo+sony) it's pretty bright but hard to tell in the day light.

I think the "holster" is pretty useless. I would rather cook up a Surefire-like paracord lanyard for it.

Construction is good but doesn't give you the feeling that's it's a super expensive light. At $150 for a long-running 600+ lumens, it really isn't that expensive. It's not Surefire pricey nor DX-like in quality (don't take that as an offense. I've purchased a lot of low-end DX lights and in orders where I buy 10 lights, maybe 1 is bad.) The weight is nice though. It feels like a real flash light when it's charged up with 8-cells. 

UI: I am a little disappointed in the UI. I was hoping for a head turn to access the strobe modes. Instead, it's all run from the thumb button. I thought you could choose the strobe function from any mode, but you don't. Each of the four strobe modes are tied to the four fixed levels. So strobe is only with turbo, fast blink is tied to high, etc.

Long-term concerns: I'm a bit concerned about the thumb button. It doesn't feel that solid and the fact that you have to use it to access so many of the modes makes me hope they put enough engineering into it for the number of pushes that it's going to take. I say that even though I've never had a button failure on any of my other Fenix lights so maybe it's just being overly worrisome. 

Overall, I'm pleased but I won't know until I can get home and compare it to the M6 at night and in an area where I can really push the throw. I will have to do it in a way as not to alert the wife though. She's pretty oblivious to the flashlights but the TK40's bulk could alert her.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> Looks like Mike89 sold his case to pay for the TK40


 
I had to sell something!

I couldn't resist taking that pic. This special flashlight belongs next to my baby. It's in good company. With all the money I spend on my computer, I figured what the hell, I'd rather looks at the parts than the case! At least now I can see my investment!

Just got mine today. The light's got a nice feel to it and I think it looks pretty damn cool. Can't wait to try it out this evening. As far as a previous comment about rather having the twist head to go into second mode. I personally like not having the twist head. I didn't really like messing with twisting the front of the light. The modes are pretty cool and the remember last function is great (first light I've had with that feature).


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

It looks huge in hand! May be too big to carry for either EDC or outdoor trip.


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



BabyDoc said:


> Loaded with 8 batteries, I would imagine it might be a bit tail heavy.


 
Total weight with 8x Eneloops is 16.4 oz. Haven't ordered one yet so no opinion on balance.

Brightnorm.


----------



## pOkiE (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Cartman said:


> I will have to do it in a way as not to alert the wife though. She's pretty oblivious to the flashlights but the TK40's bulk could alert her.


 
is that a fenix tk40 or are you just happy to see her?


----------



## DM51 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

jahxman, your post is an important one and I have moved it to start a separate thread.


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

These Companies make me Laugh they haven't even gotten the TK-40 out to many people but there already going to release a 2nd version with a 100 Lumen increase. Why don't these Companies just do it right the first time and give us what we pay for instead of cutting corners.Instead they stiff everyone and think there doing us a favor.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> is that a fenix tk40 or are you just happy to see her?


 
I guess that goes hand in hand with the gesture, "I got your TK40 right here".


----------



## dwhitebird (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



bullettproof said:


> These Companies make me Laugh they haven't even gotten the TK-40 out to many people but there already going to release a 2nd version with a 100 Lumen increase. Why don't these Companies just do it right the first time and give us what we pay for instead of cutting corners.Instead they stiff everyone and think there doing us a favor.




I'm not laughing. Mr Fenix if you are looking in out there:tired:, it's more about integrity than Lumens.

I am getting used to the way the switch moves between levels, but mine pops like my arthritic knees.:shakehead


----------



## AusKipper (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

1. I'm sure they whole "TK40 Second Edition" is all just a big confusion, even before the TK40 was released there where people running around saying it had 730 lumins...

2. Still no (good) beamshots!! oh the pain... 

Regards,
Kipper


----------



## DeadLed (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I have not seen a picture of the battery housing for the TK40 so here it is. It is very well made.


----------



## 276 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I think in the video they had talked about the 2nd edition but i don't remember.


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Can you charge the batteries all at once or do you have to do it seperately?????


----------



## DeadLed (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I was showing the TK40 to my SAR buddies and they all agree that this is the ultimate Search and Rescue light. In fact they had never seen a light so bright and with such a tremendous throw. This light surely has a wow factor to it. I feel that Fenix has a winner with this light and the decision to go for 8 AA´s was not a bad decision at all. 8 Eneloops plus 8 L91´s as backup and you have a whole weekend of SAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## A.K. (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Fenix TK40, RaidFire Spear, Fenix TK11 R2, Fenix PD30




Fenix TK40:




RaidFire Spear:




Fenix TK11 R2:




Fenix PD30:


----------



## Viper715 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I was just watching the video on you tube with Fenix from SHOT Show with the TK-40 in it. In the video the rep says that the TK40 at 3 minutes and 10 seconds "uses a quad core Cree LED MC-E K bin a M bin version will be available in a month or two from now." They new that they were going to offer a higher flux bin and at least in that video they did not try and hide it. Just FYI. Here is the Flux/bin information from Cree for the MC-E

Group Code Min. Luminous [email protected] 350 mA (lm) Max. Luminous Flux @ 350 mA (lm)
F bin 210 240
G bin 240 280
H bin 280 320
J bin 320 370
K bin 370 430
M bin 430 490


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Id be willing to bet theres a K-Bin in the TK-40 the version 2 will have an M-bin this explains the 100 lumen increase. Also the TK-40 it does not specify what Bin is used.


----------



## Cartman (Apr 6, 2009)

*Low drain...*

Anyone have a bead on the "unscrew the head if it sits more than two days thing" in the manual? That seems kind of silly to me. I would have thought the slow drain is simply from the body keeping track of the last mode it was set to. I can't see that having any impact on battery life unless it's left on the shelf for quite some time. Maybe they meant: 2.5 months instead.


----------



## AusKipper (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Viper715 said:


> They new that they were going to offer a higher flux bin and at least in that video they did not try and hide it. Just FYI. Here is the Flux/bin information from Cree for the MC-E
> 
> Group Code Min. Luminous [email protected] 350 mA (lm) Max. Luminous Flux @ 350 mA (lm)
> F bin 210 240
> ...



Ohhh, i am getting sooo overexited right now!!!!

Breathe......... Breathe....... Breathe..... Relaxxxx

730 LUMIN FENIX OMG OMG OMG I NEED IT NOW!! 

Breathe..... Relax............. Just a torch....... Breathe....... Its very expensive anyway, breathe...... Just a torch......

OH I CANT WAIT TILL I HAVE IT, I'LL SHOW MY BROTHER WHAT A BRIGHT TORCH IS! (he thinks his Makita torch is brighter than my Fenix TK10, pfft) 

Breathe.... dont need to have a torch competition with your brother.... Relax... he cant even fit his torch in his pocket anyways..... relax.. His torch might have a bit extra throw, but the TK10 has way more flood and is more usefull anyway....

Ok, I think I have calmed down a little bit now.....

Regards,
Kipper


----------



## davidt (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Low drain...*



Cartman said:


> Anyone have a bead on the "unscrew the head if it sits more than two days thing" in the manual? That seems kind of silly to me. I would have thought the slow drain is simply from the body keeping track of the last mode it was set to. I can't see that having any impact on battery life unless it's left on the shelf for quite some time. Maybe they meant: 2.5 months instead.



What? The tk40 has parasitic drain? I thought only flashlights with microprocessor controlled switched had parasitic drain. Such as the piston drive flashlights.


----------



## qip (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

:ironic: no lights perfect...i wonder if we can remove that smart memory chip


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

What a dissapointment the TK-40 is I cant belive there so CHEAP that they used a K-BIN.:scowl:

So if you deduct 15% for actual Torch Lumens its like a 540 Lumens out the front LOL you have to be kidding me !!!!!

Everyone do your selves a favor and get a Solarforce L950M I couldnt be happier with it :twothumbs


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I had emailed the Fenix website about this so called 2nd edition light. Here is their reponse.



> Thank you very much for using Fenix light.
> 
> Actually, you are the lucky owner of the best TK40, as there is some wrong information from the dealer that we will have the brighter TK40, and they will change this information soon, we assure you that in the short time, we won't have any plan about brighter TK40, which is mentioned to be 2nd generation.
> 
> Best regards!


 
I feel better now.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> What a dissapointment the TK-40 is I cant belive there so CHEAP that they used a K-BIN


 
Who says they used a K-BIN? BTW, I'm not at all disappointed in this light dude.


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

*Lets keep things in perspective. Four years ago some of us were giggling like drunk school girls to have 60 lumens coming out of an HDS.

Things have really, really changed. For the better.*


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


> Who says they used a K-BIN? BTW, I'm not at all disappointed in this light dude.



Fenix themselves said a K-Bin in the 2009 Shot Show Video here listen at 3 minutes in to the video. Your not dissapointed because you haven't seen the M-Bin in it yet. But you should be dissapointed. If I were spending hard earned money on a light from a company that is suppose to be a premium brand I would expect nothing but the latest and greatest that is currently available given its high price tag.They have cut this corner so that they could make more profit shows you what the Integrity of the Company is when customer satisfaction should be key. To most it dosent mean anything but to Flashaholics its not all it could be given there is a better Bin.

Your much better off getting a Solarforce L950M the quality is excellent and the head is bigger 72mm big and your getting more Lumens with the most Current P7 which is the D bin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8QVH1Vgl2k


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> You not dissapointed because you haven't seen the M-Bin in it yet. But you should be dissapointed.


 
And neither have you yet you are some authority to decide if someone should be disappointed or what a company's integrity is (when you know nothing about why a company makes a decision it does). Read my earlier post with the Fenix email. The decision most likely came related to availability and possible circuitry issues/technology, rather than a company's integrity. You have too much time on your hands dude, go shine a flashlight or something and don't be so presumptous to think you are some kind of flashlight and flashlight company guru. Go have fun with your flashlight, be sure I'll have fun with mine. And lets hope neither of us is too disappointed when we are in the dark with our flashlight.

Always someone who is going to down something, no matter what it is.


----------



## bhuber (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



bullettproof said:


> Fenix themselves said a K-Bin in the 2009 Shot Show Video here listen at 3 minutes in to the video. You not dissapointed because you haven't seen the M-Bin in it yet. But you should be dissapointed. If I were spending hard earned money on a light from a company that is suppose to be a premium brand I would expect nothing but the latest and greatest that is currently available given its high price tag.They have cut this corner so that they could make more profit shows you what the Integrity of the Company is when customer satisfaction should be key. To most it dosent mean anything but to Flashaholics its not a premium light.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8QVH1Vgl2k



Seriously? Everyone here is free to vote with their dollars. If you don't like it, don't buy it. I'm not an expert on LED's by any means, but I remember when a surefire L4 was one of the brightest LED lights out there. Heck, Surefire states that the military uses M6's w/ HOLA's and IR filters to signal satellites! Those are rated at 500 Lumens. Now we're talking about LED's that can exceed that. I remember when I thought the Photon Microlight was super bright!!! I was just at a store that had an M6 for $400. I've always wanted one, just couldn't afford it. To be able to get a LED light of this quality, brightness and price in my opinion is pretty good! I'm one of the brighter is better crowd. Not everyone here is. I've been fortunate to handle some very high end (read Expensive) custom lights that I was not impressed with for their functionality, but boy were they cool! At the rate that LED technology is expanding, I'm sure there is always going to be something bigger and better out there. You have to factor in time to manufacture and bring to market. These things don't just pop up in a month. Who knows how long this was in development. Maybe a K-Bin was the best available at the time for the quantity needed to produce this light and a commitment had to be made to purchase the quantity needed to bring this to market for the masses. Just trying to offer another perspective. I for one can't wait to get mine tomorrow. I have yet to be unhappy with any Fenix product.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> You have to factor in time to manufacture and bring to market. These things don't just pop up in a month. Who knows how long this was in development. Maybe a K-Bin was the best available at the time for the quantity needed to produce this light and a commitment had to be made to purchase the quantity needed to bring this to market for the masses.


 
Exactly. Well said. You expanded on what I was saying, to offer a different view other than "a company doesn't have integrity", and "you should be disappointed". That just rubbed me wrong.


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


> Exactly. Well said. You expanded on what I was saying, to offer a different view other than "a company doesn't have integrity", and "you should be disappointed". That just rubbed me wrong.




So how is it every other Premium Company is offering the Top Bin Led at the moment on there products? Im sure it takes them just as much time to develop a light as it does every other company.

How long has the Tiablo ACE MC-E been out?? For months now and it has the top Bin Led which is the M. So I would like to agree but I cant given that there have been other lights out with the most current M Bin led for months you see what Im saying:shrug:

I think many people will be singing a different tune when the 2nd edition is soon to be released.How is that fair to people who thought they were getting the best TK40 and in a month they are changing it. I guess others arent happy either there are cancellations taking place in the Dealers Corner. Im entitled to my opinion as you are yours.And if your happy with the K bin then thats all that matters.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Initial impressions. It's not quite all the way dark yet (close enough) but I just went outside and did a preliminary test against my T1. The T1 has been my main flashlight since I first got it when I go outside. I always thought it was pretty damn bright. Things change (in the LED world). The TK40 is brighter, throws further with a wider spot, and has almost 1 1/2 times the spill width, and this was all in "High" mode. It has a warm tint, similar to the T1 (which I liked very much) and a flawless beam pattern (just as the T1 did). Simply put, it illuminates better in every way, either close up or distance. In "Turbo", forget about it, the T1 goes in my pocket. Sorry little guy, you have worn my crown proudly but you've just been upstaged rather badly. The little guy is in my pocket crying right now (I can hear the sobs bouncing along the aluminum tube). Don't worry little guy, you are still my go to backup. Another thing I wanted to mention regarding a poster's concern about balance. I can not feel any reference to being top or bottom heavy. The balance in right in the center.

One more thing I'll throw in. I'm not the least bit disappointed. 

I had high expectations for this light (it's why I bought it in the first place) and so far, it's living up. It is what I was looking for. Until the next big light comes that interests me, I'm good to go.


----------



## dwhitebird (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

As to the plastic case, we apologize to you, here we also find some will break after transportation, because this is the new model with new kind of backage, but the light itself won't have any problem, I'm afraid that there is no extra package in the dealer, and it seems not feasible for us to send you directly only the package, it's not safe and also easy to get bad, so sorry for the trouble caused to you, here our QC will ​ evaluate the plastic case and try to reinforce it.

This is the response to the cracked plastic case. I realize this is not a huge deal, but does not seem like the kind of customer service you would expect.:shakehead​


----------



## bodhran (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

All I know is that I'm happy with my light which is all that matters. If they come out with a brighter edition tomorrow, I'm not going to be hurt. There was talk even before we knew much about this light that there would possibly be an upgrade. I also seem to remember that someone had mentioned that the M was a cooler white and I was hoping to get the K bin. I haven't been around a long time and still have a lot to learn but I would gladly recomend this light, as it is, to my friends.


----------



## AusKipper (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


> The little guy is in my pocket crying right now.



Dont worry little guy, you cant expect to compete with torches 4 times your size, and besides, your much easier to put in the pocket and carry every day.


----------



## qip (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

anyone dare to run this on 8 L91 for over an hour to see if its safe ? 

anyone with a multimeter know what current it draws on the High 277 setting

multimeter check for parasitic drain?


----------



## bhuber (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



bullettproof said:


> So how is it every other Premium Company is offering the Top Bin Led at the moment on there products? Im sure it takes them just as much time to develop a light as it does every other company.
> 
> How long has the Tiablo ACE MC-E been out?? For months now and it has the top Bin Led which is the M. So I would like to agree but I cant given that there have been other lights out with the most current M Bin led for months you see what Im saying:shrug:
> 
> I think many people will be singing a different tune when the 2nd edition is soon to be released.How is that fair to people who thought they were getting the best TK40 and in a month they are changing it. I guess others arent happy either there are cancellations taking place in the Dealers Corner.




The question is: Are you going to be getting a TK40?  You come off as being personally impacted by by them not using an M-Bin. Why does it matter if they are not using the top bin LED? There is another world besides CPF. Again, buy what you like. I've come to experience in my many years on forums (I've lurked here since 2003), that we are just a small speck in the world of consumers buying flashlights. I don't hear anyone crying foul on Mag for not using top of the line incandescents or LED's in their lights. I have never heard of or seen the Tiablo ACE MC-E, but maybe they have less overhead and are able to produce smaller batch runs with higher end components at a more competitive price, again, many factors for bringing something to market, and charging the price one does. Earlier in the thread I read a guy got one at Gander Mountain. I can guarantee you that there are people that shop at Gander Mountain that don't even have the internet, I've shopped there, and can make a pretty good assumption (we all know what happens when you ASSUME). They will see the light and buy it because it's "Bright" The majority of the population doesn't know anything about Lumens, or K-bin or M-bin LED's, the difference between LiON or NiMH...... If you made this argument to someone on the street they would look at your or I like we were crazy!!! I've got a buddy that thinks he has one of the brightest lights there is with his "1,000,000 CP" spotlight he got from Bass Pro for $7.95. 

You're entitled to your opinion, as everyone else here is. I for one feel that it's worth the debate, and no hard feelings are meant in my posting, still, just a different opinion, that's all.


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



bhuber said:


> The question is: Are you going to be getting a TK40?  You come off as being personally impacted by by them not using an M-Bin. Why does it matter if they are not using the top bin LED? There is another world besides CPF. Again, buy what you like. I've come to experience in my many years on forums (I've lurked here since 2003), that we are just a small speck in the world of consumers buying flashlights. I don't hear anyone crying foul on Mag for not using top of the line incandescents or LED's in their lights. I have never heard of or seen the Tiablo ACE MC-E, but maybe they have less overhead and are able to produce smaller batch runs with higher end components at a more competitive price, again, many factors for bringing something to market, and charging the price one does. Earlier in the thread I read a guy got one at Gander Mountain. I can guarantee you that there are people that shop at Gander Mountain that don't even have the internet, I've shopped there, and can make a pretty good assumption (we all know what happens when you ASSUME). They will see the light and buy it because it's "Bright" The majority of the population doesn't know anything about Lumens, or K-bin or M-bin LED's, the difference between LiON or NiMH...... If you made this argument to someone on the street they would look at your or I like we were crazy!!! I've got a buddy that thinks he has one of the brightest lights there is with his "1,000,000 CP" spotlight he got from Bass Pro for $7.95.
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion, as everyone else here is. I for one feel that it's worth the debate, and no hard feelings are meant in my posting, still, just a different opinion, that's all.




True I can see your opinion and I respect it.It just really bothers me because I was going to order a TK40. And I see that they cut a corner by using a K bin MC-E. Its one of those things that will always keep you wondering if I would had only waited a little bit longer I could had got 100 Lumens more, from the same light.Fenix is asking roughly around the same price as all the other lights with an M-Bin MC-E. Fenix knows what people want and that's the latest and greatest.Now had I not heard that a 2nd edition would be released so soon it wouldn't be as much of a concern. It would still make me really think hard about buying it given the fact that it is a K-bin. The fact is that we all have waited for months for this light to come out. I would had gladly gave another 10 bucks for the very best binned Led so that I would at least no that I got the very best that the MC-E currently offers.:candle:


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Zeruel said:


> Using google translate, this is what the Finnish website stated:
> 
> *Fenix TK40 MC-E 2nd EDITION* €149.95
> "The world's brightest AA-size lamp! MC-E updated model is *now staggering 730 lm lamp power*! The light power is produced in high-modern digitally controlled Cree MC-E four core LED! Power of the lamp is even brighter than the 10W HID lamp! - This is how it corresponds to characteristics of a car headlight bulb for the power! Of lamp suitable for exploration tasks demanding professional and amateur users."



4Sevens' reply:

Hey everyone,

Update on the rumormill! The 730 lumen figure is 50 misunderstanding, 50 truth. According to Fenix, the theoretical value at the emitter is 730 lumens. But, of course, taking in account the reflector, lens, and other variables, the final output, out the front of the TK40, is 630 lumens. They also mentioned that individual lights will vary ever-so-slightly in output, and this is probably due to the inherent tolerances of manufacture.

Hope this clears it all up!

Peter


----------



## bhuber (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



bullettproof said:


> True I can see your opinion and I respect it.It just really bothers me because I was going to order a TK40. And I see that they cut a corner by using a K bin MC-E. Its one of those things that will always keep you wondering if I would had only waited a little bit longer I could had got 100 Lumens more, from the same light.Fenix is asking roughly around the same price as all the other lights with an M-Bin MC-E. Fenix knows what people want and that's the latest and greatest.Now had I not heard that a 2nd edition would be released so soon it wouldn't be as much of a concern. It would still make me really think hard about buying it given the fact that it is a K-bin. The fact is that we all have waited for months for this light to come out. I would had gladly gave another 10 bucks for the very best binned Led so that I would at least no that I got the very best that the MC-E currently offers.:candle:



That's cool. I don't think anyone can argue, it's still one heck of a (bright) light for the price.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> I think many people will be singing a different tune when the 2nd edition is soon to be released.How is that fair to people who thought they were getting the best TK40 and in a month they are changing it. I guess others arent happy either there are cancellations taking place in the Dealers Corner.


 
I asked you to read Fenix's email in response to the 2nd edition light but I guess you didn't bother to read it. There is no upcoming 2nd edition light anytime soon. The information on that Finnish website was not accurate and Fenix is having them change it. And again, who says a K-Bin is inferior to a M-Bin? M-Bin is not as warm a tint from what I understand. I for one would rather have a warmer tint. One is not necessarily going to throw further or have better overall illumination. I can give an example. The Amondotech Illuminator 3152 has a warmer tint than that old Harber Freight monster. The Harbor Freight one is bigger and technically might throw a bit further but in reality the Amondotech has better useful light at distance (because of the tint and wider spot). Sounds like you are getting caught up in the hype of the so called 2nd Edition light (I made a comment about it too when I first heard it) when it turns out there isn't one (at least there will not be one anytime soon). Later they could change it but that's later, not now. This applies to all LED lights as you should already know that. You take all that and somehow come to the conclusion that Fenix is screwing you (and all of us too), and seem to dismiss all other possible factors why they chose what they did. Fenix has always been cutting edge. They are not going to purposely make an inferior light just to **** you off. Lighten up man, you got a problem with the light or Fenix, don't buy it. I don't frankly care either way, I have this light and it's the bomb as far as I'm concerned (but that's just me and it's all I'm concerned with). Might try to broaden your view a little bit and come up with something more useful and constructive, instead of the subjective bashing (with no evidence).

You get this light (or any other light) and go out and use it like I did and then come in here with real world experiences you had with it, what you liked, what you didn't, how it compared with another light, etc, I'm all ears. All that sideways stuff you're bringing is not necessary.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## GrnXnham (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I'd give up a little brightness for a warmer tint.


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



bhuber said:


> You have to factor in time to manufacture and bring to market. These things don't just pop up in a month. Who knows how long this was in development. Maybe a K-Bin was the best available at the time for the quantity needed to produce this light and a commitment had to be made to purchase the quantity needed to bring this to market for the masses. Just trying to offer another perspective. I for one can't wait to get mine tomorrow. I have yet to be unhappy with any Fenix product.



Well unless Fenix just simply took a very long time to develop the TK40, I can't see why they couldn't have committed to working out a deal with Cree to get whatever is the best bin available when it came time to produce the flashlight. Tiablo and and Jetbeam were both able to roll out their MC-E flashlights with M-bin MC-Es and I wouldn't think they have any more pull with Cree than Fenix. I think maybe Fenix felt people wouldn't notice the difference and figure it was corner that was ok to cut. Or maybe they got a good deal with Cree. Who knows. I agree with bullettproof that if you want to build your status as a premium or first-tier flashlight manufacturer, that you've got to push the technological envelope and give consumers the best that's available. Just my 2 cents on that.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

A quote from the marketplace from asevens.com team on this.



> *Hey everyone,*
> 
> *Update on the rumormill! The 730 lumen figure is 50 misunderstanding, 50 truth. According to Fenix, the theoretical value at the emitter is 730 lumens. But, of course, taking in account the reflector, lens, and other variables, the final output, out the front of the TK40, is 630 lumens. They also mentioned that individual lights will vary ever-so-slightly in output, and this is probably due to the inherent tolerances of manufacture.*
> 
> *Hope this clears it all up!*


 


I hope all this 2nd edition can of worms garbage can be put to rest and back on to people who ACTUALLY HAVE THIS LIGHT and either like it or dislike it, and why. I would think that's what people who may be interested in this light want to see.


----------



## bodhran (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



GrnXnham said:


> I'd give up a little brightness for a warmer tint.


Those were my feelings too. Thanks


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


> I asked you to read Fenix's email in response to the 2nd edition light but I guess you didn't bother to read it. There is no upcoming 2nd edition light anytime soon. The information on that Finnish website was not accurate and Fenix is having them change it. And again, who says a K-Bin is inferior to a M-Bin? M-Bin is not as warm a tint from what I understand. I for one would rather have a warmer tint. One is not necessarily going to throw further or have better overall illumination. I can give an example. The Amondotech Illuminator 3152 has a warmer tint than that old Harber Freight monster. The Harbor Freight one is bigger and technically might throw a bit further but in reality the Amondotech has better useful light at distance (because of the tint and wider spot). Sounds like you are getting caught up in the hype of the so called 2nd Edition light (I made a comment about it too when I first heard it) when it turns out there isn't one (at least there will not be one anytime soon). Later they could change it but that's later, not now. This applies to all LED lights as you should already know that. You take all that and somehow come to the conclusion that Fenix is screwing you (and all of us too), and seem to dismiss all other possible factors why they chose what they did. Fenix has always been cutting edge. They are not going to purposely make an inferior light just to **** you off. Lighten up man, you got a problem with the light or Fenix, don't buy it. I don't frankly care either way, I have this light and it's the bomb as far as I'm concerned (but that's just me and it's all I'm concerned with). Might try to broaden your view a little bit and come up with something more useful and constructive, instead of the subjective bashing (with no evidence).
> 
> You get this light (or any other light) and go out and use it like I did and then come in here with real world experiences you had with it, what you liked, what you didn't, how it compared with another light, etc, I'm all ears. All that sideways stuff you're bringing is not necessary.
> 
> Sorry for the rant.



I did read there response and also the latest Zehuel response I really doubt Fenix would overdrive there K bin to 730 emitter lumens thats way over spec.730 is right inline with the M bin @ 2.8A that around 730 emitter lumens. I think will wait and see if theres a version 2 soon. I dont think that was an accident to post a Version 2 on that site I belive it. Also the M-bin should have the same tints, all LED manufaturers must stick with their specs and you can go to a M-bin WC WH WG which is Warm so they did cut a corner in my opinion.Fenix loves to use WC often in there lights so they had other options.But the top offered Bin wasnt one of them.

I like the light and I will buy one but I will get it in a M-BIN soon!!!


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> Dont worry little guy, you cant expect to compete with torches 4 times your size, and besides, your much easier to put in the pocket and carry every day.


 
He (T1) will be ok. He was just sulking a bit after getting his *** kicked. He knows he's still my (little) guy. 


I just realized I'm referring to my flashlights as people. I'm sick.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Can anyone else post some beamshots...with distances?


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> Maybe this light isn't all that it's hyped up to be if we can't get some hard proof.....................:nana:


 
My eyes have given me the proof I need but I know that doesn't help you. I personally don't have a camera/film that will do that kind of job. I can push a flashlight button pretty good though.


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


> And again, who says a K-Bin is inferior to a M-Bin? M-Bin is not as warm a tint from what I understand. .



Uh how does bin have to do with tint? We all know that LED specs differentiate with bin and tints, but they shouldn't cause differences between each other. M is a higher bin than K and is specified to have a higher output capability. So straight forward from that, you can say that K is inferior to M as numbers don't lie. Now if you're talking about which tint is better, that's more subjective and is a matter of preference. Cooler tinted LEDs seem to be easier to manufacture and so you'll usually see Cree's WC tint more common above their other ones. To me, the WC tint is pure white with a hint of blue and so it's a little too cool for my tastes. I prefer WG or WH, which are noticeably warmer. Mind you that the ones I just mentioned (WC, WG and WH) are classified by Cree as "cool white" tints. If you want something warm, Cree's 5A tint (which they classify as "neutral white") seems to be very popular at the moment. The highest the 5A tint seems to be available at the moment is J-bin. Like I said before, I think Fenix cut some sort of deal with Cree to buy a huge batch of their K-bins...possibly because they don't feel the visual difference of the 100 lumens specification is actually noticeable.


----------



## AusKipper (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


> He (T1) will be ok. He was just sulking a bit after getting his *** kicked. He knows he's still my (little) guy.
> 
> 
> I just realized I'm referring to my flashlights as people. I'm sick.




At least we are not as sick as the people over here wooting with glee when the power goes out so they can test out their torches   

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228251


----------



## woodrow (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

[

I think this looks like a great light and cheers to anyone who was fortunate enough to pick one up. I did not pull the trigger yet, because I am waiting to see the new Olight. I think by the time it will be out in a few weeks or so, it should have the incredible P bin led...or a least a O bin...lol. Can't wait to see beamshots and reviews of the TK40 though. So congrats again to those of you who picked one of these up...now do some reviews!


----------



## bodhran (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I don't know which is worse...waiting for the light or the reviews.


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



woodrow said:


> Obviously he knows more than anyone else here....I mean it even says enlightened after his name.
> 
> I think this looks like a great light and cheers to anyone who was fortunate enough to pick one up. I did not pull the trigger yet, because I am waiting to see the new Olight. I think by the time it will be out in a few weeks or so, it should have the incredible P bin led...or a least a O bin...lol. Can't wait to see beamshots and reviews of the TK40 though. So congrats again to those of you who picked one of these up...now do some reviews!



No need to get insulting here. Everyone has their opinions. As consumers, we're totally in our right to want what we want. If bullettproof wants to wait for an M-bin TK40, that is his right.

The TK40 does look like a good light, but being a tech fanatic myself that I too would like to see a "premium" flashlight use the latest technology available at the time of its release. I don't think that's too much to ask for.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> So straight forward from that, you can say that K is inferior to M as numbers don't lie.


 
Well from a number maybe. A number doesn't always translate to real world result. I think there is more to it than that though. How the two actually work in the same light, how the circuitry my change, runtimes, even tint (inherent characteristics of different brightnessess), price, availability, production timing, etc.

I guess the only way to know which is "inferior" (besides what a number may tell you) would be to have two TK40s side by side with the K and M and give them a go in the dark by human eyes rather than a meter. I think even then you'd have to test 10 of each to get some kind of average to prevent any kind of anomaly.

I'm just saying I don't buy that Fenix purposely chose to make an "inferior" light to screw the public when they could have made just as easily a "superior" light for the same price. I'm not as quick to make a call like that as some are. Without actually being involved in the workings of a company and being directly involved in the decision making process, I couldn't begin to understand the intricacies of decisions that are made and I take exception to those who just willy nilly throw out subjective conclusions without anything to back it up besides, "I know that's the way it is". 

We could speculate all day and get no further at the end than at the beginning because truth be told, we just don't know.

I'm just not one of those "blame the company first" guys as our current Government Dems seem to be so keen on doing these days (but that's another topic for a different day, heh).


----------



## ace0001a (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


> Well from a number maybe. A number doesn't always translate to real world result. I think there is more to it than that though. How the two actually work in the same light, how the circuitry my change, runtimes, even tint (inherent characteristics of different brightnessess), price, availability, production timing, etc.
> 
> I guess the only way to know which is "inferior" (besides what a number tells you) would be to have two TK40s side by side with the K and M and give them a go in the dark by human eyes rather than a meter. I think even then you'd have to test 10 of each to get some kind of average to prevent any kind of anomaly.
> 
> ...




Like I said, the TK40 looks like a good light. I feel my speculations are within reason based on what can be considered as common knowledge as related to business practices and such. I realize there may be more to the story than what any of us a aware. Simply, my opinion is that I'm surprised they didn't try push the edge of the technology envelope here that's all.


----------



## Cartman (Apr 7, 2009)

*Beam shots*

Odd, I can't seem to embed images but for those who are interested here's a few beam comparison shots I did tonight. All were tripod mounted with a remote and fixed exposure but not fixed white balance.

Let's see if this works right but here is the M6 HOLA with CR123. The bulb and batteries probably have about 6 or 7 minutes on them:

<a href="http://s588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/?action=view&current=1M6HOLA.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/1M6HOLA.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Here is the TK40 with Eneloops with about 10 minutes of run time on them at various levels. It is on Turbo. 

<a href="http://s588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/?action=view&current=1TK40Turbo.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/1TK40Turbo.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

The target is about 40 or 50 yards away.

For a comparison here is a Mag 4D with an older P4 (?) Malkoff drop-in, stock reflector and Duracells that have probably been sitting in the van door for six months. 

<a href="http://s588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/?action=view&current=1MagMalkoffDrop-in.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/1MagMalkoffDrop-in.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Here is a Surefire C2 with M60 drop-in.

<a href="http://s588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/?action=view&current=1C2wM60CR123.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/1C2wM60CR123.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


I moved my target to a tree down a valley that was probably 100 yards+ in distance. Here's a long exposure to give you an idea of the target.

<a href="http://s588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/?action=view&current=IMG_2871.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/IMG_2871.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

First up is the C2+M60. Without the throw ability, all you get is some spill on the foreground.

<a href="http://s588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/?action=view&current=2C2M60.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/2C2M60.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Now the Mag P4 Malkoff drop in. There's very little throw and not really enough light to put a dent in this exposure. I probably should have increased the exposure time but I didn't have enough time. 

<a href="http://s588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/?action=view&current=2MAGMalkoffDropin.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/2MAGMalkoffDropin.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Here is the M6:
<a href="http://s588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/?action=view&current=2M6HOLA.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/2M6HOLA.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Finally the TK40:
<a href="http://s588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/?action=view&current=2TK40.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss330/cartman1911/2TK40.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## tnforever (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Beam shots*



Cartman said:


> Odd, I can't seem to embed images but for those who are interested here's a few beam comparison shots I did tonight. All were tripod mounted with a remote and fixed exposure but not fixed white balance.
> 
> Let's see if this works right but here is the M6 HOLA with CR123. The bulb and batteries probably have about 6 or 7 minutes on them:
> 
> ...



Done a bit of correction for you, great post!


----------



## Cartman (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Beam shots*

Thanks. I posted it just as the one of the kids woke up and I couldn't get back into it to figure out what went wrong. It was a bit of an evening tonight too. I did the beam shots, and then dropped into the local Safeway for milk and just as I was leaving, the PD took two of the clerks outside the store into custody at gunpoint. Then they searched me and the bag. Rushed all three of us aside. Another 10 units roll up including officers with rifles locked and loaded and they proceeded to empty the store via bullhorn. Once all of the employees were out, they searched it with a K9 unit. Apparently one of the employees was having problems with his girlfriend's ex who showed up and fired a couple of rounds at him earlier in the evening. Some how this turned into man with gun in Safeway so we all get to stand in the freezing cold (me in shorts of course) for an hour while they make sure the store is really empty. My car was parked right in front so I wasn't going anywhere until the whole thing was over. 

They probably could have used the TK40 or M6 to clear the area too because their Streamlight Stingers, and Ultra stingers weren't enough if you ask me.

Oh well, that's the way it is in Oaktown these days. You can't be too cafeful.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Just to make this page a little bit more picture heavy, here are some more beamshots. Taken from a mobile phone unfortunately. Will borrow a camera on the weekend but just got the thing today and I'm so impressed.

The shot is of the top of a tree that is around 80 metres away at around 35-40 degrees. I think that works out to be around 100 metres (109 yards).

The first picture is of my LedLenser P7 on turbo. The lens is focused and theres no spill at all.






I had to forgo the TK20, couldnt get anything at all from the phone camera. So here is the olight T25. You can get a bit of spill from it.






Next is the TK40 on high and turbo respectively. The pictures dont do it justice.












Hopefully I can get a better camera on the weekend. One caveat about the distances, they are just an estimate. It may not be 80 metres to the base of the tree. Did most of it by eye. It might be only 60 metres and the tree is uphill, so possibly around 70 metres I'll get the cycle computer out too on the weekend.

Also did a ceiling bounce test, and at 1 metre it was 2200 lux. I think the last time I did this with the L2D, I was getting around 60 lux so woof!


----------



## Dragon64 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

If anyone have both, how is the TK40 compared to DBS v3 MC-E in terms of throw?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mr Floppy said:


> Just to make this page a little bit more picture heavy, here are some more beamshots. Taken from a mobile phone unfortunately. Will borrow a camera on the weekend but just got the thing today and I'm so impressed.
> 
> The shot is of the top of a tree that is around 80 metres away at around 35-40 degrees. I think that works out to be around 100 metres (109 yards).
> 
> ...


 

Not seeing any pictures....???

NM...it was my work computer not letting me view them....


----------



## flasherByNight (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Awesome, thanks for the pics!
Whats your subjective feelings between the M6 and 40?

Also, how do you feel about build quality...would it say, survive a thwack to a head?

*for the poster above...quoting long posts/image intensive posts :shakehead:thumbsdow
(better just to edit the quote to include first few lines...)


----------



## crazyk4952 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Runtime on turbo*

Has anyone done any runtime tests on turbo yet? 4sevens shows that it will go for an hour, but several people in the forums have said that it should actually go for 2 hours. So which is right?


----------



## donald2036 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Runtime on turbo*



crazyk4952 said:


> Has anyone done any runtime tests on turbo yet? 4sevens shows that it will go for an hour, but several people in the forums have said that it should actually go for 2 hours. So which is right?



Got the same doubt in my mind too, I can see 2 different versions of runtime description circulating on the internet. One that states 1hr, and another version states 2hrs. So, Hopefully someone who had bought can carry out a review on this? 

1hr ver. 
https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=696

2hrs ver. 
http://www.fenix-led.com/fenix-tk40-p-94.html


----------



## bhuber (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Runtime on turbo*



donald2036 said:


> Got the same doubt in my mind too, I can see 2 different versions of runtime description circulating on the internet. One that states 1hr, and another version states 2hrs. So, Hopefully someone who had bought can carry out a review on this?
> 
> 1hr ver.
> https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=696
> ...




I just received mine, and the instruction manual says 2 hrs on Trubo.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Runtime on turbo*



donald2036 said:


> Got the same doubt in my mind too, I can see 2 different versions of runtime description circulating on the internet. One that states 1hr, and another version states 2hrs. So, Hopefully someone who had bought can carry out a review on this?


fenix-store has outdated information. check official manufacturers site http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=41


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Runtime on turbo*



bhuber said:


> I just received mine, and the instruction manual says 2 hrs on Trubo.


Two hours using which Chemistry? I highly doubt you'll get more than 20 mins on plain alkies...


----------



## exodus125 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

light looks great. I "want" to get one, but I dunno. The coolest part is that it runs on AA batteries, but you could do the same with a Malkoff and an AA adapter.

Also, how does the battery area look? is it like one of those AA to D adapters that go into the light or do you just stick the aa's into the flashlight straight up?


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Runtime on turbo*



crazyk4952 said:


> Has anyone done any runtime tests on turbo yet? 4sevens shows that it will go for an hour, but several people in the forums have said that it should actually go for 2 hours. So which is right?


 
They could both be right. Do the specs state the type of battery being used in their quoted runtimes? It could be the 1 hour time is for primaries, and the 2 hour time is for high capacity, non slow discharge, NIMH batteries.

Speaking about batteries, I have had some second thoughts about the advantages of AA batteries in this light. While they are readily available, how many of us will be using primaries? Using primaries becomes rather expensive, don't you think, not to mention the light wouldn't run long compared to NIMH cells. So now you need 8 NIMH cells, and perhaps another 8 cells charged up and on standby to be used when the first set dies. So you have 16 rechargable cells tied up with just one flashlight. On top of that, most of us have chargers that only charge 4 cells at a time, which means unless you have 2 similar chargers, you will need to run that charger twice to keep that backup set charged up. That makes charging these cells rather time consuming. I know there is a charger that will do 8 cells at a time, but that is another expense just for this one light, unless you already own that charger. Who ever said this hobby was cheap?


----------



## woodrow (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Thanks for the beamshots....just ordered one


----------



## HKJ (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Runtime on turbo*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Two hours using which Chemistry? I highly doubt you'll get more than 20 mins on plain alkies...



Alkaline is not a good chemistry for high power lights (or anything high power), if a device can empty the batteries faster than 5 to 10 hours, do not use Alkaline.

The TK40 has eight batteries, that is more than 20Wh of power, an MC-E led run at full power is about 10 Watt, i.e. two hours is a good guess.


----------



## bhuber (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Runtime on turbo*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Two hours using which Chemistry? I highly doubt you'll get more than 20 mins on plain alkies...



Manual states Alkaline or Ni-MH, makes no mention of other type chemistry, nor different run times for either. Why would they state a run time of 2 hrs when the general consumer will most like be buying alkalines? That would surely set them up for a lot of returns, don't you think? Unless they are marketing this to a CPF user only, which makes no sense at all.


----------



## qip (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

they stated runtimes of 2 hours for he L2D and we all know alkalines aint getting no 2 hours on that so why is this different now, goes for most other lights ,alkalines never lived up to max output runtime


----------



## donald2036 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Runtime on turbo*



bhuber said:


> Manual states Alkaline or Ni-MH, makes no mention of other type chemistry, nor different run times for either. Why would they state a run time of 2 hrs when the general consumer will most like be buying alkalines? That would surely set them up for a lot of returns, don't you think? Unless they are marketing this to a CPF user only, which makes no sense at all.



I originally thought Fenix is doing a very smart marketing move to make tk40 running AA, but now it seems they are not so smart. The only advantage for going toward the very heavy AAs is that you can buy alkalines everywhere easily. 

I could effortlessly carry a pair of spare 18650 into my pocket when I want some extended runtime, but imagine how messy to put 8pcs of AAs into the pants, it would make me look like "I s**t in my pants". Or maybe "I s**t twice in my pants" if I were to carry 16 AAs.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Runtime on turbo*



donald2036 said:


> I originally thought Fenix is doing a very smart marketing move to make tk40 running AA, but now it seems they are not so smart. The only advantage for going toward the very heavy AAs is that you can buy alkalines everywhere easily.
> 
> I could effortlessly carry a pair of spare 18650 into my pocket when I want some extended runtime, but imagine how messy to put 8pcs of AAs into the pants, it would make me look like "I s**t in my pants". Or maybe "I s**t twice in my pants" if I were to carry 16 AAs.



Obviously, you're not the intended market then. :thinking: What layperson is going to carrying around extra 18650's in their pocket? 

Weight is only one issue. I wouldn't go so far as to state that xxx company "is not very smart" because their offering does not fit your needs and wants exactly.

I frown when I see people driving crappy, reliable cars ... but whatever, I guess the marketing for said car company is working even though their product doesn't fit my sensibilities. 

For me:

- I don't intend on investing on 18650's plus chargers
- I love my Eneeloops - they are cheap and work well and are LSD
- I don't intend to be in positions where i'm gonna be kicking myself carrying a relatively "heav-ish) flashlight. Not a big deal.


----------



## bhuber (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Runtime on turbo*



donald2036 said:


> I originally thought Fenix is doing a very smart marketing move to make tk40 running AA, but now it seems they are not so smart. The only advantage for going toward the very heavy AAs is that you can buy alkalines everywhere easily.
> 
> I could effortlessly carry a pair of spare 18650 into my pocket when I want some extended runtime, but imagine how messy to put 8pcs of AAs into the pants, it would make me look like "I poop in my pants". Or maybe "I poop twice in my pants" if I were to carry 16 AAs.



If I'm going to be carrying this light, I will also be carrying a B.O.B. which I will carry my spares in. I'm also not going to be running this thing on Trubo constantly except to mainly play with and show it off, as I suspect most on this forum will. I've had my P3D for over 2 years and am on my second set of batteries. I use my lights when I need them. Again, I am going to go back and state that the general population of light buyers, which greatly outnumbers CPF members will want these to run on regular AA Batteries. Walk up to someone on the street and ask them what a 18650 is, heck, I sure can't tell you. I definately fall more towards the general population type person rather than the flashaholic, though I've owned lots of Surefires, and a couple of Mr. Bulk's lights. Heck, I had to search for whet you meant by primaries when referring to batteries. (the next person i run into with a flashlight, I'm gonna say "Hey, you running primaires in that thing or eneloops?". So far, I've come to feel that Fenix puts out a good product for the price. I don't think it's the best out there, but it fills a niche so that a lot of us can get high performance lights at the not so premium price. So far, I'm happy with mine, it's going to replace a lot of lights, and will be traveling with me on my weekly jaunts across the midwest, as will my PD20 for pocket carry. The funny thing to me is that everyone that owns one (this includes me) seem to really like it, and those that don't are the ones to cast doubt and complain. Some here think that $160 is a lot to spend for a light. I've spent a lot more on lights with less output. There is a guy i know here in town that will drop $1000+ on a custom light, so the price of this is relative to your situation. I think it's a bargain for the variable output/total brightness. How can one really pass judgement without having first hand experience? These things haven't been out for more than a few days. Most of this is really pure speculation, isn't it? If the duracell alkalines in mine don't last very long in my everyday use, I'll report back. I'll let someone else test run times with it on turbo until it dies, that's not how I will be using it, so I won't be testing it that way. 

Sorry for all the rambling.


----------



## Cartman (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Runtime on turbo*



donald2036 said:


> I originally thought Fenix is doing a very smart marketing move to make tk40 running AA, but now it seems they are not so smart. The only advantage for going toward the very heavy AAs is that you can buy alkalines everywhere easily.
> 
> I could effortlessly carry a pair of spare 18650 into my pocket when I want some extended runtime, but imagine how messy to put 8pcs of AAs into the pants, it would make me look like "I s**t in my pants". Or maybe "I s**t twice in my pants" if I were to carry 16 AAs.



Actually, AA's were part of what attracted me to the TK40. I like the idea of AA's because plentiful. I really wanted a serious light for use in a serious, long term emergency. I live in the Bay Area and the thought of a serious earth quake scares the crap out of me but I decided that my collection of mostly CR123 lights was a serious logistics weakness. Sure, I could stockpile CR123's but there's no guarantee that I'll have access to that stash in case of a major earth quake. If the Big One comes, power may be out for weeks and tens of thousands of homes destroyed, etc. etc.

Having a mega light that runs on standard AA lights, to me, is far handier than my M6 or an 18650 light because CR123 cells and electricity may be hard to come by. AA cells, on, the other hand are everywhere and quite cheap to stockpile. The TK40 is not the kind of light I would carry with me. It'll go into bug out bag in the car with spare cells.


----------



## YAK-28 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

while i'm going through the different levels of the tk40 i'm impressed with the lower levels. when i took it to work (in a dark garage bay) the beam showed up over 100' on the back wall on the lowest setting. i've got a lot of other lights that wouldn't and claim they more powerful. don't know if it's a better reflector or just under rated or what? even at home the lowest level looks different than my other lights. if anyone around here(akron/neo) is good with beamshots i'd be happy bring over the tk40 for tests/pics.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Size comparison with Solarforce L950M and glass of beer 
Output is very impressive, throw and overall output seems similar to L950M, which is rated at "950" lumens.

And one very important thing - no donut hole or cross in the hotspot!


----------



## nin82 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Thanks to all those that posted beamshots and photos of the TK40, I'll be ordering one today 

Like a lot of others have said before, the main reason that I'll be getting a TK40 over any of the others is because it runs on AA batteries. Logistically, it's a lot easier to find AA batteries in an emergency than 18650's or CR123's. And sure other battery types may make carrying my own spares easier, but carrying 8 spare AA's in two 4xAA battery holders isn't too bad.


----------



## DeadLed (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Runtime on turbo*



crazyk4952 said:


> Has anyone done any runtime tests on turbo yet? 4sevens shows that it will go for an hour, but several people in the forums have said that it should actually go for 2 hours. So which is right?



I don´t know what 4Sevens is thinking nor the other sites selling the TK40 for they have the wrong info regarding run times. Here are the correct specs for the TK40:

[FONT=&quot]Turbo 630 Lumens 2 hrs.
High 277 Lumens 6.8 hrs.
Mid 93 Lumens 20 hrs.
Low 13 Lumens 150 hrs.

[/FONT]


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Dunno if this info has been posted yet but that Finnish site has taken down their bogus "2nd Edition" ad. I don't think Fenix was too happy when I sent them the link to that site. Heh heh

All hail our 1st (and only) edition light!


----------



## tk40#36 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I just got my TK40 serial # 36 yesterday, I think. The "jury" is still out, but from what I saw last night, this thing is awesome. Forget about the buck and a half I spent. The "wow" factor alone is worth the price of admission. I thought my L2d CE was impressive. I was blown away on how bright this is, and the throw is really impressive. You buy a quality light for what it does for you or for what it can do for you. This is a tool unlike any other I've owned. I do maintenance at a very modern plastics factory that was built in 2000, not some dingy outfit. All the tools you have in your 3 tier toolbox, don't mean poop if you can't see what you're doing. This is a serious tool for serious people who still have a job to do. I like the AA's and haven't used them up yet. All the naysayers.... prove me wrong! I have been waiting a long time for this to come out and I don't belive I'll be disappointed. Further reviews to come from me.......I'm serious.


----------



## qip (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


> Dunno if this info has been posted yet but that Finnish site has taken down their bogus "2nd Edition" ad. I don't think Fenix was too happy when I sent them the link to that site. Heh heh
> 
> All hail our 1st (and only) edition light!



something smells fishy ....that site didnt add that 2nd edition logo in there i would think..all those banner ads come from fenix....so why did fenix make a 2nd edition banner....because originally they wanted to bring the light out later but due to the angry mob effect it may have forced them to push it back later  so maybe sometime in the summer i assume 

thats just my conspiracy theory


----------



## woodrow (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


> Dunno if this info has been posted yet but that Finnish site has taken down their bogus "2nd Edition" ad. I don't think Fenix was too happy when I sent them the link to that site. Heh heh
> 
> All hail our 1st (and only) edition light!


 
Just heard the same basic thing from MattK. I was not suprised with the led issue. One thing I liked about the light is that it is more balanced than the 2x18650 long tubed lights. I also like the medium sized hotspot. But to each his own.


----------



## Destroid Monster (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

My 2 cents....its pretty darn bright, but lockout is approx 3 full turn (either at the tailcap end or the front end of the light. The problem is also compounded by a sensitive tailswitch as well as the 'power leak' if left alone without lockout or switching on the flashlight.

Otherwise, I'm happy with the light.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

To all the owners of the TK40...would you be able to post us some more good quality long distance shots? Say in the range of 300-800ft?

And comparisons with other high output lights is always a plus...:thumbsup:

I don't know about you all, but I feel that there can never be enough outdoor beamshots...


----------



## Ruusperi (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



qip said:


> something smells fishy ....that site didnt add that 2nd edition logo in there i would think..all those banner ads come from fenix....so why did fenix make a 2nd edition banner....because originally they wanted to bring the light out later but due to the angry mob effect it may have forced them to push it back later  so maybe sometime in the summer i assume
> 
> thats just my conspiracy theory



I'll have to agree with you. The fenixvalaisimet.fi site is official Finnish dealer of Fenix lights so I doubt they will pull out stunt like that just for fun or without any reason. Also from business point of view why on earth would they tell me to wait for the new version instead just selling the first gen light. I thought it was really nice gesture from them. And as said in earlier posts in the youtube video the guy talks about new light type coming out in a month or two (at around 3:10).

Lightshow

So I have this gut feeling that Fenix is just trying not to upset the current owners and then quietly slip out the 2nd edition. I doubt 100lm will make a big difference, but still, if I put down 150 euros (198 USD) of my hard earned money I would like to have the absolutely best there is available. Man, I hope the dealer wouldn't have said anything about the 2nd... I want the light, I have the money ready.. just that 2nd version is holding me from ordering. ArrrghhHh...


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I can't believe how many just don't want to let this go. 

A quote from asevens.com when I asked about this:



> That information is incorrect and slander. Please disregard it.


 
So I guess the theory is now that Fenix kept everyone in the dark except of course for the lone Finnish site. Why don't you conspiracy theory guys just go up in the mountains and look for Big Foot. I heard from a Siberian website that he was seen walking around in the mountains shining the 2nd edition light and wearing a Fenix tshirt.

This is just getting rediculous.



Time will tell if all the theory experts (I use the term lightly) finally get a good nights rest from all of this 2nd edition nonsense. In the meantime, I'll sleep good and enjoy my light.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

This sure is turning out to be an interesting light. Although I think I prefer the 2 parallel 18650 for handling, I agree that AA does have several advantages; even 8 of them.

As I even pointed out myself, the light will not be used heavily by many, and may really be useful in emergency situations; in these circumstances I agree 8AA is easier to come by. 

In the SAR application the search could start immediately with AA Alkaline cells while people got organized and started charging NiMH in case things got drawn out. People and corporations can easily donate piles of AA cells, most are not going to be able to do the same for 18650 on short notice. 

I still think if the light is going to be used on a daily basis or quite frequently an 18650 alternative might be better, although having an AA option from Fenix is really great. They can always add an 18650 model to their line later.

The beam shots and early reports are really very positive! I'm still not likely to get one, but I do see that AA (even 8 of them) is one of the advantages of this light for some applications and usage patterns.


----------



## donald2036 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



StandardBattery said:


> This sure is turning out to be an interesting light. Although I think I prefer the 2 parallel 18650 for handling, I agree that AA does have several advantages; even 8 of them.
> 
> As I even pointed out myself, the light will not be used heavily by many, and may really be useful in emergency situations; in these circumstances I agree 8AA is easier to come by.
> 
> ...



That advantage only be valid on condition that it can be run by alkaline cells properly, say at least an hour of runtime in Turbo mode. Since no one had proved this at the moment, I will stay neutral to the advantage.

Sorry for my arbitrary judgement for declining the advantage of using AAs in my previous replies. In deed I'm a big fan of Fenix, and I really love the output and design of tk40, however, as for a hiker and camper like me, I wish it could be lighter, and more versatile on battery options. 

So, l will cross my hand and wait for some more review on the battery runtime. Anyone could do me a favor testing this?? :thumbsup:


----------



## MattK (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Ruusperi said:


> So I have this gut feeling that Fenix is just trying not to upset the current owners and then quietly slip out the 2nd edition. I doubt 100lm will make a big difference, but still, if I put down 150 euros (198 USD) of my hard earned money I would like to have the absolutely best there is available. Man, I hope the dealer wouldn't have said anything about the 2nd... I want the light, I have the money ready.. just that 2nd version is holding me from ordering. ArrrghhHh...



No this is nonsense.

There is no '2nd edition'. I asked the factory what the story was on this the other day and here is the reply:

There is no 730 lumen version. I asked the factory about this yesterday and here is the official answer:

_"I think they may misunderstaood the information !

The LED theoretical value is 730 LM, but after reflector and other reasons
the brighness will be affacted , the final output is 630 lm. There are individual light
differences in brightness too. 

If we upgrade the brightness, we will let you know definitely. "_

My guess is this:
1- they misunderstood the pre-release data (Chinese>English<Finiish)
2 - the first batches were shipped short; Fenix couldn't fill all orders so they were allocated, we only got 1/3 of our order. I am guessing some smaller dealers and markets didn't get any at all so their '2nd edition' is really '2nd batch'

Can we please let this die now?


----------



## qip (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

matt does the maxpedition cocoon pouch fit the tk40 , you have any nylon holsters that do


----------



## north_star (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



qip said:


> matt does the maxpedition cocoon pouch fit the tk40 , you have any nylon holsters that do


 Nite ize has a nice holster for the TK40


----------



## MattK (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Hmm I haven't had a chance to try anything yet but I am sure north star is right - the Nite Ize stretch holster will be able to hold it.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Wow the M6 and TK40 are very comparable! Can't wait to get mine..Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Glock27 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

At 2 Hours and 20 minutes my TK40 started to get noticeably dimmer. I was using Sanyo 2700's. The same 8 that got hot last night. 
I'd guess that the 2 Hr figure was using Eneloops.
G27


----------



## qip (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Glock27 said:


> At 2 Hours and 20 minutes my TK40 started to get noticeably dimmer. I was using Sanyo 2700's. The same 8 that got hot last night.
> I'd guess that the 2 Hr figure was using Eneloops.
> G27



 also does this have battery drain like nitecores..i havnt seen any confirmation on that


----------



## sparkyjones (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



DeadLed said:


> This is my first post :wave: and I thought I would try to contribute on the resizing issues before somebody gets the axe. Resizing pictures is a pain in the a$$ especially if you have no photo editor so this is what I do:
> 
> This is based upon MS operating system.
> 
> ...




Microsoft actually has a free one you can install. Once installed, it's as easy as right clicking on any photo and choosing 'resize':

Description link:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/learnmore/tips/eschelman2.mspx

D/L link:

http://download.microsoft.com/download/whistler/Install/2/WXP/EN-US/ImageResizerPowertoySetup.exe

Cheers...


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Destroid Monster said:


> My 2 cents....its pretty darn bright, but lockout is approx 3 full turn (either at the tailcap end or the front end of the light.



I need only half turn of the tailcap to lock out...


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



qip said:


> matt does the maxpedition cocoon pouch fit the tk40 , you have any nylon holsters that do


 
I have maxp cocoon pouches, and I don't thing there is anyway your getting a TK40 in there. You can get a C2 with a Z-48 in there and have a little room, but not much. I think they only come on the 1 size.


----------



## qip (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

i figured it might not...the spec says 8 inches so i knew it was tight...the niteize is open on both ends , im looking for something like the LD20/Tk20 holster


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



qip said:


> i figured it might not...the spec says 8 inches so i knew it was tight...the niteize is open on both ends , im looking for something like the LD20/Tk20 holster


My pouches only measure about 7.5" in real useful length, but they are also only about 1.5" in useful depth (a little closer to 2" in the middle), so that head is not going in there. 

I think I saw a similar pouch that was larger, but it definetly had a different name.


----------



## north_star (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



qip said:


> i figured it might not...the spec says 8 inches so i knew it was tight...the niteize is open on both ends , im looking for something like the LD20/Tk20 holster


 How about Wolf Eyes Boxer 168R nylon holster [Bxr168/holster] its in pacific tactical soulutions (PTS) website


----------



## qip (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



north_star said:


> How about Wolf Eyes Boxer 168R nylon holster [Bxr168/holster] its in pacific tactical soulutions (PTS) website



looks perfect , it even says its for the TK40


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



exodus125 said:


> light looks great. I "want" to get one, but I dunno. The coolest part is that it runs on AA batteries, but you could do the same with a Malkoff and an AA adapter.
> 
> Also, how does the battery area look? is it like one of those AA to D adapters that go into the light or do you just stick the aa's into the flashlight straight up?



Here is a picture of the housing. It basically one entire adapter. I agree with the post, it is very well made. Better than those 3 AA in a D sized adapters. 



DeadLed said:


> I have not seen a picture of the battery housing for the TK40 so here it is. It is very well made.





flasherByNight said:


> Also, how do you feel about build quality...would it say, survive a thwack to a head?


Depends how hard the head is. I wouldnt want to whack it against anything though. If you tap it against anything, you can hear a small rattle, which is probably the battery holder. Its not loud or anything and you do have to tap it against something. If you swing it freely, its perfect. 

Anyway, you would probably be better shining the thing into someones eyes. They will be seeing spots for hours. I certainly was. 

Speak of swinging it freely, I've had a few people comment to me that it looks like a lightsabre. I can see some similarities but judge for yourself
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0007YWIMC/


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I've just tried to put two D cells inside. They fit nicely and there is still some room left around them. Anyone brave enough to try two D li-ion cells? 
Or anyone knows if it will work with up to 8,4V?


----------



## Sarratt (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I *very *much want this light and can "afford" it but I can't "afford" it.
Make sense ?


----------



## Marko (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Ruusperi said:


> And as said in earlier posts in the youtube video the guy talks about new light type coming out in a month or two (at around 3:10).
> 
> Lightshow



This is interesting, who is the guy in the video, since he clearly said that a new "_a M BIN version will be available about in a month or two from now_". 

Anyway there probably will be new version in future, since there will be more powerful LEDs, but this soon.... :thinking:


----------



## Spence (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Has anyone figured out what the braided cord is used for? Mine is six and a half inches long with square knot braiding of the center two inches with two and a quarter inch loops at each end. It doesn't work as a wrist lanyard in any fashion and it's not really made to dress up the light. Can someone give me their ideas as to what it is?
:thumbsdow:shrug::sick2::sigh:


----------



## DeadLed (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Spence said:


> Has anyone figured out what the braided cord is used for? Mine is six and a half inches long with square knot braiding of the center two inches with two and a quarter inch loops at each end. It doesn't work as a wrist lanyard in any fashion and it's not really made to dress up the light. Can someone give me their ideas as to what it is?
> :thumbsdow:shrug::sick2::sigh:



I scratched my head on that one also? I felt it did not do the job very well. I guess is it was made so you can use the neck strap with the TK40? I ended up just using a regular wrist strap since the TK40 is so well balanced.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Runtime with eight conrad 2500mAh batteries. I usually test with sanyo 2700mAh cells, but have only four pieces. Runtime with them should be even longer. I would expect 90-100 minutes of flat regulation with Eneloops.


----------



## ergotelis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Jirik measure the voltage from the AA batteries and it should be 9,6V at least. Am i wrong?So 2xD size 5000mah lion would work fine.


----------



## Spence (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I purchased Sanyo Eneloops to run my TK40 but don't understand what advantage they have over Duracel or Energizer NiMh batteries? Can anyone enlighten me, was it a good choice for rchargeables.



?


----------



## HKJ (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Spence said:


> I purchased Sanyo Eneloops to run my TK40 but don't understand what advantage they have over Duracel or Energizer NiMh batteries? Can anyone enlighten me, was it a good choice for rchargeables.
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Eneloops does not lose the charge when stored, i.e. if you put the flashlight away for half a year (or more) and then pick it up again, the batteries will still have power on them.

For batteries you need to charge more than once a month, all year round, there is no advantage compared to good regular NiMH batteries (Some bad NiMH batteries does self discharge in a few days).


----------



## Glock27 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



ergotelis said:


> Jirik measure the voltage from the AA batteries and it should be 9,6V at least. Am i wrong?So 2xD size 5000mah lion would work fine.


No! The carrier is 8s2P. 2 parralell sets of 4 batteries in series. 4.8 volts.

G27


----------



## MattK (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Marko said:


> This is interesting, who is the guy in the video, since he clearly said that a new "_a M BIN version will be available about in a month or two from now_".
> 
> Anyway there probably will be new version in future, since there will be more powerful LEDs, but this soon.... :thinking:



No, that video was made with a prototype in Jan/Feb so it's already been 2+ months. It's very common for prototypes not to use the final production bin because they're made so far in advance of final production. There is no great conspiracy simply a misunderstanding compounded by rumor. The factory has already weighed in on this very clearly.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



jirik_cz said:


> Runtime with eight conrad 2500mAh batteries. I usually test with sanyo 2700mAh cells, but have only four pieces. Runtime with them should be even longer. I would expect 90-100 minutes of flat regulation with Eneloops.




That's highly disappointing. :thumbsdow 

Fenix fanboys were all claiming this light should deliver two full hours on AA disposable alkalines... 8 AA NiMH for that B.S runtime and unverifiend lumens? No thanks!

Legion-II delivers real out-the-front 742 lumens -- measured in an IS -- for more than 2 hours with prefectly ruler-flat regulation using only 3 18650. Therefore, the TK40 has no real advantage over any light currently in tjhe market, quite the opposite. 8AAs was a dumb move.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That's highly disappointing. :thumbsdow
> 
> Fenix fanboys were all claiming this light should deliver two full hours on AA disposable alkalines... 8 AA NiMH for that B.S runtime and unverifiend lumens?



I will guess that TK40 can deliver two hours on Alkaline batteries, your just have to get them 5 minutes at a time. Alkaline need a rest very often when used in high power lights.


----------



## north_star (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That's highly disappointing. :thumbsdow
> 
> Fenix fanboys were all claiming this light should deliver two full hours on AA disposable alkalines... 8 AA NiMH for that B.S runtime and unverifiend lumens? No thanks!
> 
> Legion-II delivers real out-the-front 742 lumens -- measured in an IS -- for more than 2 hours with prefectly ruler-flat regulation using only 3 18650. Therefore, the TK40 has no real advantage over any light currently in tjhe market, quite the opposite. 8AAs was a dumb move.


No 8AAs is a good move this light is ment for Emergency use like Earthquakes, Fluds, Power outage, Tornadoes and other Natural disasters and everyday use you can find AA NiMH and alkalines at any store try to find 18650 at a store and if you do and if you can you need to charge them up no power you can't So AA"S is a good thing


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That's highly disappointing. :thumbsdow
> 
> Fenix fanboys were all claiming this light should deliver two full hours on AA disposable alkalines... 8 AA NiMH for that B.S runtime and unverifiend lumens? No thanks!
> 
> Legion-II delivers real out-the-front 742 lumens -- measured in an IS -- for more than 2 hours with prefectly ruler-flat regulation using only 3 18650. Therefore, the TK40 has no real advantage over any light currently in tjhe market, quite the opposite. 8AAs was a dumb move.



Who did, I don't recall any. Anyone with some knowlodge about batteries would not claim or believe that.


----------



## DeadLed (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That's highly disappointing. :thumbsdow
> 
> Fenix fanboys were all claiming this light should deliver two full hours on AA disposable alkalines... 8 AA NiMH for that B.S runtime and unverifiend lumens? No thanks!


The 8 x AA´s was the best decision in my opinion. For emergencies and SAR applications the AA is a sure winner.


----------



## vintagebob (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That's highly disappointing. :thumbsdow
> 
> Fenix fanboys were all claiming this light should deliver two full hours on AA disposable alkalines... 8 AA NiMH for that B.S runtime and unverifiend lumens? No thanks!
> 
> Legion-II delivers real out-the-front 742 lumens -- measured in an IS -- for more than 2 hours with prefectly ruler-flat regulation using only 3 18650. Therefore, the TK40 has no real advantage over any light currently in tjhe market, quite the opposite. 8AAs was a dumb move.



I like the 8AA format. It let's me use my stash of Eneloops and keeps me out of the rechargeable lithium cell world for a little while longer.


----------



## donald2036 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



north_star said:


> No 8AAs is a good move this light is ment for Emergency use like Earthquakes, Fluds, Power outage, Tornadoes and other Natural disasters and everyday use you can find AA NiMH and alkalines at any store try to find 18650 and if you do and if you can you need to charge them up no power you can't So AA"S is a good thing



It sounds odd to me that so many people consider this light targeted as an earthquakes, emergency light. In my country, we rarely have earthquakes, so maybe I can never understand it. But in my personal opinion, isn't it a 2 x AAs light would fit better as to be an earthquake, emergency light instead of a 8AA battery sucker? 

Anyway, I've sent email to Fenix today to check whether they'll have any plan in making a battery rack for lithium battery in the comming future, so let's see what they come back with.


----------



## Jackal-Head (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That's highly disappointing. :thumbsdow
> 
> Fenix fanboys were all claiming this light should deliver two full hours on AA disposable alkalines... 8 AA NiMH for that B.S runtime and unverifiend lumens? No thanks!



I'm a Fenix fanboy, and I claimed quite the opposite. In fact, I know from previous runtime tests that:

a) The advertised runtimes for AA-powered lights by Fenix are quite consistent with 2500mAh NiMHs.
b) Alkaline runtimes are much worse at high output levels.


----------



## north_star (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



donald2036 said:


> It sounds odd to me that so many people consider this light targeted as an earthquakes, emergency light. In my country, we rarely have earthquakes, so maybe I can never understand it. But in my personal opinion, isn't it a 2 x AAs light would fit better as to be an earthquake, emergency light instead of a 8AA battery sucker?
> 
> Anyway, I've sent email to Fenix today to check whether they'll have any plan in making a battery rack for lithium battery in the comming future, so let's see what they come back with.


But if you have this light and you had a Earthquake or a Natural disaster would you use it? and i'm sure you would maybe it's becuse of the high and turbo modes maybe the SOS mode


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Each to their own. I prefer AA's myself and I'd be buggered if I was caught up in any emergency situation. It would be the last thing on my mind and frankly not much chance I would be prepared for any minor situation let alone an emergency.



jirik_cz said:


> Runtime with eight conrad 2500mAh batteries. I usually test with sanyo 2700mAh cells, but have only four pieces. Runtime with them should be even longer. I would expect 90-100 minutes of flat regulation with Eneloops.



Nice work Jirik. Thanks for the graph. I dont suppose testing the runtime on strobe mode is an option is it? I'd be curious incase the xenon strobes break at the all night rave parties and in that EMERGENCY, we could use this


----------



## Jackal-Head (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Glock27 said:


> No! The carrier is 8s2P. 2 parralell sets of 4 batteries in series. 4.8 volts.
> 
> G27



Fresh Lithium AAs have 1.7V, so it's safe to assume that the TK40 can handle up to 6.8V. Some Li-ion chemistries would come very close to this voltage with two cells in series. I, for one, wouldn't be surprised if some modders came up with Li-ion battery packs.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> Nite ize has a nice holster for the TK40


 
I would be interested in a holster myself for the TK40. I wish Fenix would have included one like they have for their other lights. I see two Nite Ize holters.

http://www.zbattery.com/Nite-Ize/Fl...bb15ed867b94d3c2.e3eSc3eMbxuPe34Pa38Ta38QbNz0

Hard to tell from the photos if both are big enough. Anyone have one?

If anyone knows where to get other holsters that is the right size for this light, please post information.


----------



## north_star (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Wolf Eyes Boxer 168R nylon holster [Bxr168/holster] its in pacific tactical soulutions (PTS) website[/quote]
here you go


----------



## donald2036 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Jackal-Head said:


> Fresh Lithium AAs have 1.7V, so it's safe to assume that the TK40 can handle up to 6.8V. Some Li-ion chemistries would come very close to this voltage with two cells in series. I, for one, wouldn't be surprised if some modders came up with Li-ion battery packs.



I guess the (LifePo4) lithium battery would be a best fit option as alternative, rated voltage at 3.2V, peak at 3.6V.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Fenix fanboys were all claiming this light should deliver two full hours on AA disposable alkalines...



Where?



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> 8 AA NiMH for that B.S runtime and unverifiend lumens? No thanks!



8xAA nimh stores around 24Wh, that is the same amount of energy as three 18650 cells. So why are two hours with 3x18650 so great and two hours with 8xAA are B.S.? I don't understand.



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Therefore, the TK40 has no real advantage over any light currently in tjhe market, quite the opposite. 8AAs was a dumb move.



In the real world, out of the CPF. There is 99,9% of common people that never heard about 18650 cells, AA cells are perfect solution for them. Very smart move by Fenix.


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I think somebody is trolling for Legion 2, look at the other LED hand cannon thread.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Jackal-Head said:


> Fresh Lithium AAs have 1.7V, so it's safe to assume that the TK40 can handle up to 6.8V. Some Li-ion chemistries would come very close to this voltage with two cells in series. I, for one, wouldn't be surprised if some modders came up with Li-ion battery packs.



I wonder if Fenix will offer a carrier with 4p2s wiring for use with 14500 cells.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



jirik_cz said:


> Where?
> 
> *"Manual states Alkaline or Ni-MH, makes no mention of other type chemistry, nor different run times for either. Why would they state a run time of 2 hrs when the general consumer will most like be buying alkalines? That would surely set them up for a lot of returns, don't you think? Unless they are marketing this to a CPF user only, which makes no sense at all."
> 
> ...




*In the real world, people do not spend 150 dollars on a flashlight. So this is a moot point. The TK40 It's obviously a highly specialized niche product.
* 
:thumbsup:


----------



## jahxman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I just did an informal battery life test of my new TK40 with brand new cheapo IKEA alkalines.

Since I don't have any formal testing eqipment, the method I came up with was to run it on turbo constantly shining against a white wall 8 feet away, and periodically subjectively compare the beam spot to one produced by my 215 lumen P3D.

So - not exactly hard data, but it took 1 hour 15 minutes for the beam spot from the TK40 to be subjectively less bright than the one from the P3D. Until this point it was much much brighter.

Now here's the interesting part - after resting the TK40 for about 10 minutes after this and trying the comparison again, the TK40 appears back up to the initial brightness levels, and remained that way for about 35 minutes.

So - obviously not scientific, I'm sure someone with the right testing equipment could make some actual measurements, but just based on this I think 2 hours on turbo mode could be acheived on alkalines if the light is used intermittently and allowed to rest a bit. 

The other thing I am noticing, again subjectively, is that when I have the light loaded with lithiums the turbo mode seems at least 30-40% brighter than the brightest it is when alkalines are loaded.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



jahxman said:


> Now here's the interesting part - after resting the TK40 for about 10 minutes after this and trying the comparison again, the TK40 appears back up to the initial brightness levels, and remained that way for about 35 minutes.



No surprise in that.



jahxman said:


> The other thing I am noticing, again subjectively, is that when I have the light loaded with lithiums the turbo mode seems at least 30-40% brighter than the brightest it is when alkalines are loaded.



But I am surprised by this, it is bad regulation. I hope somebody does some test with it or I will have to do them when I receive my TK40.


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> *In the real world, people do not spend 150 dollars on a flashlight. So this is a moot point. The TK40 It's obviously a highly specialized niche product.
> *
> :thumbsup:



I agree I would have to think a majority of Fenix sales are from CPF members.I don't see many people spending 150.00 on a flashlight and if they are then most are CPF. Public Service carry Surefire/Streamlight which is most commonly used amongst them.

If Fenix wanted to target the LEO/Public Servant crowd they should had made a rechargeable battery pack with a plug that goes in into the light.That way you could charge it in a Squad Car-Engine-Or the Dreadful BOX. Those of you who no what the BOX is no what Im talking about.

Also I think a plug in the battery pack would also make since so that it could be charged all at once in its current configuration. I cant stand charging so many batteries seperatly.


----------



## DeadLed (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



jahxman said:


> I just did an informal battery life test of my new TK40 with brand new cheapo IKEA alkalines.
> 
> 
> The other thing I am noticing, again subjectively, is that when I have the light loaded with lithiums the turbo mode seems at least 30-40% brighter than the brightest it is when alkalines are loaded.



Interesting! Will I see a brightness increase using Lithiums versus Eneloops on Turbo?:thinking:


----------



## flasherByNight (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

Just thought I'd share my contribution.

I've read thru all the TK40 threads, and stripped all the "useful information" (in an attempt to reduce redundancy).

If you need a quick ramp up on the light, or want a consolidated index.

"Fenix TK40 Informational Roundup (56k Killer!)"
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228421


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> "Manual states Alkaline or Ni-MH, makes no mention of other type chemistry, nor different run times for either. Why would they state a run time of 2 hrs when the general consumer will most like be buying alkalines? That would surely set them up for a lot of returns, don't you think? Unless they are marketing this to a CPF user only, which makes no sense at all."
> 
> Post#147


 So it was not



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Fenix fanboys were all claiming this light should deliver two full hours on AA disposable alkalines...



Or were you intensionally making stuff up so you can bash fenix?



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Legion-II is putting real out-the-front 742 lumens measured in an Integrating Sphere and it has over 2 hours of flat regulation. I highly doubt that the TK40 breaks the 600 lumen barrier.




A cree mce is a cree mce is a cree mce, they all emit similar power when driving at same current level, and still do no matter if the flashligth is made by a manufacturer you like to troll for or another you like to bash. Either one is too high or the other is too low, there is no magic about output here.



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> *In the real world, people do not spend 150 dollars on a flashlight. So this is a moot point. The TK40 It's obviously a highly specialized niche product.
> *
> :thumbsup:



So why does the local hunting/outdoor stores all sell $150+ surefire and 1000 lumen led lenser year after year? If they don't sell they sure will drop them in favor of things that will sell?


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



HKJ said:


> But I am surprised by this, it is bad regulation. I hope somebody does some test with it or I will have to do them when I receive my TK40.



alkaline can't provide much current even if you short them out, you can't fix that with regulation.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



jzmtl said:


> alkaline can't provide much current even if you short them out, you can't fix that with regulation.



That might be the reason, but Alkaline can provide full power for some time, at least at the levels TK40 is using. 
I hope somebody connects a power supply to it and measures the lux and current draw, depending on input voltage.


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

After reviewing the 2009 FENIX SHOT SHOW VIDEO. I have come to a solid conclusion that there will be an M-BIN MC-E Version very soon.

There is no way that the Finnish website would had post something about a Version 2 if it did not have some merit to it. No one messes up translations that bad.

And here is the Proof from FENIX them selves!!! This is irrefutable evidence of there intentions of using an M-Bin TK40 very soon.

Watch the video and play it from 3:00 min to 3:30 seconds it.The Fenix rep clearly states a M-Bin version will be available very soon.

You can make your own decision on what you want to belive!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8QVH1Vgl2k


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mr Floppy said:


> I dont suppose testing the runtime on strobe mode is an option is it? I'd be curious incase the xenon strobes break at the all night rave parties and in that EMERGENCY, we could use this



I can try But turbo runtime measurement with alkaline and eneloop cells have the highest priority now


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



bullettproof said:


> After reviewing the 2009 FENIX SHOT SHOW VIDEO. I have come to a solid conclusion that there will be an M-BIN MC-E Version very soon.
> 
> There is no way that the Finnish website would had post something about a Version 2 if it did not have some merit to it. No one messes up translations that bad.
> 
> ...



Explaination is already available from the source, and that video is talking about a prototype which was probably made last year.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



jahxman said:


> The other thing I am noticing, again subjectively, is that when I have the light loaded with lithiums the turbo mode seems at least 30-40% brighter than the brightest it is when alkalines are loaded.



Can you compare 4 lithium against 8 alkaline.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> Wolf Eyes Boxer 168R nylon holster [Bxr168/holster] its in pacific tactical solutions (PTS) website


 

Ok, found it. Looks to be just what I wanted. I ordered it. Thanks. It's what this light should have come with IMO, instead of that plastic box and shoulder strap that I'll never use.


Last night I tried to take some beam shots outside comparing this light to my T1. After viewing the pics, I came to the conclusion that there wasn't anything really useful. Beamshots can't even begin to represent what you can actually see in real life. It's why I don't put much stock in viewing them. They can give at best a rough reference but not much more. Certainly not enough for a decision to buy a light (at least not for me anyway). Only way to know is to take them suckers out in the dark and see for yourself. One may not like what he sees, another may love it.


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



jzmtl said:


> Explaination is already available from the source, and that video is talking about a prototype which was probably made last year.



Ok I see what your saying so after looking at Fenix's advertising they are not disclosing what Bin Led is in it any where I have looked.


*All I want to know is what Bin MC-E is being currently used K or M can someone please tell me this would clear alot of stuff up??
*


----------



## Cartman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



donald2036 said:


> It sounds odd to me that so many people consider this light targeted as an earthquakes, emergency light. In my country, we rarely have earthquakes, so maybe I can never understand it. But in my personal opinion, isn't it a 2 x AAs light would fit better as to be an earthquake, emergency light instead of a 8AA battery sucker?



Yes and no. A 2 x AA cell would be fine, but you are not going to get the high output of the TK40 with a 2x AA cell light. Remember, the Tk40 also runs at 13 lumens and other levels that are quite high for a 2x AA light but not hard for the TK40.

The TK40 is not the only light for emergencies for me, but the appeal of having access to AA cells in a disaster really appeals to me.


----------



## Cartman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That's highly disappointing. :thumbsdow
> 
> Fenix fanboys were all claiming this light should deliver two full hours on AA disposable alkalines... 8 AA NiMH for that B.S runtime and unverifiend lumens? No thanks!
> 
> Legion-II delivers real out-the-front 742 lumens -- measured in an IS -- for more than 2 hours with prefectly ruler-flat regulation using only 3 18650. Therefore, the TK40 has no real advantage over any light currently in tjhe market, quite the opposite. 8AAs was a dumb move.



You know, I've been following the TK40 launch pretty closely and I would say that most of the information is just poor translation, and lack of information by the vendor. Fenix said two hours on Turbo but didn't say what the power source would be. There was speculation it would be on alkalines as well as NiMH.

I'm not sure what advantage you expect with a Tk40 vs. any other MC-E light but I think it's clear to some people here that AA is what they wanted. 

To cut this short, I have not seen any "hating" on the Legion II here so I don't quite understand why you're so offended by the Tk40. To me, it's not a bad light. Not perfect but actually quite bright ( a bit short of my M6) and it runs on AA which is what I wanted in an MC-E light. 

Both the Legion II and EagleTac 18650 look quite attractive to me as well but they don't give me the logistics options of the Tk40. What would be cool is an 18650 adapter or other Li-Ion option battery pack for it. The tube is quite large so I would think that Fenix could offer it if it wanted to.


----------



## bodhran (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

I understand that some people are not happy with the TK40. That perhaps Fenix could have done better. The bottom line is that it's thier light and they can put what ever they like in it. If you don't like what they did, then don't buy it. In the mean time it would be nice if we could just discuss the light that's currently available and perhaps help others who are looking to buy it.


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

the TK40 is completely awesome. people can argue about a 2nd and 3rd edition all they want. the way things go, eventually there will be a brighter tk40-style fenix light; it doesn't take anything away from the tk40. it's my favorite.

i mentioned this in a way earlier post, but i found the perfect carrier for your spare 8 AAs. a knife sheath. i use a 'boker top lock' sheath and it's a perfect fit. 4 on top of 4, velcros shut.

like an idiot, i left my tk40 in my backpack for 3 and a half hours without locking out the switch. it must've been on high for the full 3 1/2 hours. when i took it out, the led was glowing but not really on. i had energizer rechargables in it. still works fine. it's just as bright as it was before. i guess the protective heat sensor works, haha!

...never do that again


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

...can't we all just get along?


----------



## qip (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*

did you leave it on or did it click on accidentally ? ...whats all this lockout talk , does this have a parasitic drain


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



> 8AAs was a dumb move.
> 
> 
> > A dumb move to who? You? Why don't you just say that then instead of acting as if you have an insight to what everyone's truth is. I personally think having a 18650 only light is a dumb move. How's that? I have no use for a light that takes batteries I don't have ready access to and cost what those suckers do. I think Fenix was trying to make a light that would appeal to the general public, not just a bunch of 18650 geeks. To make a profit, you first have to have the biggest market you can to sell the product. I think it was a smart move myself. What other light can you name that puts out the amount of this thing does (and for the naysayers, might want to take one out in the dark sometime, you might change your tune a bit) that runs off AA batteries?
> ...


----------



## DM51 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 part2*



Mike89 said:


> Surefire hardly gets any bashing.


Overall, it gets about the same as Fenix, I would say - and ALL bashing is unwelcome. Let's not have any more of it.

The thread will now continue here...


----------

